# Random Pictures thread



## Mags (Oct 2, 2005)

I got a little bored today, so heres a few pictures.







Not many of you may understand this one....




















Clash of postal services






Feel free to post any other random/funny pictures.


----------



## 3rd_shift (Oct 2, 2005)

I was 8 years old when that Star Wars ANH came out. 


That has got to be over 100 gallons of water coming down from 3 floors up. 
And that doesn't look like dry cleaning either.


----------



## Nitroz (Oct 2, 2005)

Here ya go!


----------



## tvodrd (Oct 2, 2005)

North view from my shack out in the Mojave. Means Dry Lake is ~2.5Mi, Line-of sight. My brothers and I scattered our folk's ashes there last year. It's my "desk top" at home and at work.






Larry


----------



## Nitroz (Oct 2, 2005)

Here's another from the 4th of July.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Oct 2, 2005)

What a beautiful view, Larry. It must be very serene out there.


----------



## jtice (Oct 2, 2005)

Night Shot in my town,
Probably about a 12 to 15 second exposure.





Heres another long exposure,
looking onto the bridge I took the other photo from.





Couple other random night shots.


----------



## tvodrd (Oct 2, 2005)

PhotonWrangler said:


> What a beautiful view, Larry. It must be very serene out there.



No power, no phone, and 2Mi of dirt road from the highway.  I have a water tank (costs ~$45 to fill it once a year) and an indoor flush commode. Nearest neighbor (a friend,has power, phone, and water well) is a half a mile, line of sight in the middle of the valley. Last two trips, I've watched him cycle his porchlight switch in response to lighting him with the MaxaBeam. :devil: It's a nice getaway, but kind of brutal in the summer. Wood stove takes care of the winter. Here's a 360 a friend of over 40 years shot back when.

Edit: The previous owner named the driveway to the "main" dirt road *T*eli*V*sion *O*ver*D*ose *Rd. * 

Larry


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 3, 2005)

Chiang Mai Night Market





Hotdogs....


----------



## Beamhead (Oct 3, 2005)

Hot Dogs Bart.


----------



## 270winchester (Oct 3, 2005)

hey mags, that second amendment one is a keeper!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jayman (Oct 3, 2005)

This one always cracks me up.


----------



## Kiessling (Oct 3, 2005)

Larry said:


> Edit: The previous owner named the driveway to the "main" dirt road TeliVsion OverDose Rd.



Ah! 
I was waiting for this a loooooong time now!   :wave:










"La Baleine" 


bernie


----------



## simbad (Oct 3, 2005)

Aaaaaahh there´s nothing like a good massage...


----------



## Empath (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## matt_j (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## vinn (Oct 3, 2005)

:green:


----------



## powernoodle (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Kiessling (Oct 3, 2005)

There's nothing German engineering can't do  

bernie


----------



## yuandrew (Oct 3, 2005)

Probably the most random thing I can think of


----------



## kongfuchicken (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## jtice (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## greenLED (Oct 3, 2005)

jtice,


----------



## jtice (Oct 3, 2005)

hehehehehe
want the vid that cam from? 
Home Simpson is a Flashaholic !


----------



## jtr1962 (Oct 3, 2005)

*Got milk?*





*My new lab assistant*





*Home sweet home*
*



*


----------



## Greta (Oct 3, 2005)

I find this picture very humorous. That is me in between my brother and husband. My Mom always told me that if I wanted to look thin and small to stand next to big and tall people. The funny thing is that my brother and husband are only 6' tall... So just how thin and small *AM* I?!?!? I need to rethink my perception of myself...


----------



## TorchMan (Oct 3, 2005)

This is a really cool thread. Sorry I've no pictures to add.

I feel some gratification at finding I'm not the only ones with cats on the stove! Of course mine use the stove more than I do.  

Sasha, 

I never expected you to post a picture! I'd see those feet in the red shoes in your avatar, and wonder if you were like some of my customers (think CPFers and flashlights) . It reminds me of a part of my life titled "Being Al Bundy". Yep, I once sold ladies shoes! It wasn't as bad as on the show, but it had it's moments. What surprised me is the amount of money one could earn, I understand how Al bought a house. Almost. Are you a shoeaholic?


----------



## Brock (Oct 3, 2005)

TorchMan, we have lots of pics of her 

Sasha how the heck did your brother get to be so tall, or you, ummm, not so tall


----------



## bobisculous (Oct 3, 2005)

Ok, I have a few others I may eventually dig up, but these are two. 

I have posted this one here once or twice...I feel as though I have bragging rights on it though. Taken with my simple point and shoot Canon A80. Manual mode of course, but still my A80





And this one was as the sun was going down a week ago, the night that Hurricane Rita got us. Not too bad of a picture I suppose. This one though is taken with my Canon Digital Rebel XT.





Cameron


----------



## mobile1 (Oct 3, 2005)

ok we have a cat and love animals... but that one was just too funny...


----------



## Greta (Oct 3, 2005)

> Are you a shoeaholic?



My name is Sasha... and I'm a shoeaholic... 

However, I am very easy to please when it comes to shoes. I'm the one who goes into Nordstrom's and picks out one pair and the sales person brings out three others that I might be interested in and I buy them all... :shakehead: It's truly pitiful. My only problem though is my size... 6's are not always easy to come by.



> Sasha how the heck did your brother get to be so tall, or you, ummm, not so tall



I'm told that I take after my Russian great-gramma who was about 4'10". But both of my gramma's were pretty diminutive (great word, eh? ) also. One about 5'2 and the other about 5'. I am only 5' tall, btw.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Oct 3, 2005)

tvodrd said:


> Here's a 360 a friend of over 40 years shot back when.


 Wow, my kinda scenery... just beautiful. Thanks for sharing that one!

[QUOTE} 
Edit: The previous owner named the driveway to the "main" dirt road *T*eli*V*sion *O*ver*D*ose *Rd. * 

Larry[/QUOTE]

I remember that from the thread about screen-names! A most unusual acronym.


----------



## PEU (Oct 3, 2005)

I found these browsing my photo collection, but Im sure in the attach folder at the office I have some bizarre ones 





(moon eclipse)





(my nautical club flag)


Pablo


----------



## Brock (Oct 3, 2005)

Same storm as the shot in my sig




a day shot out my front door on a cold spring day once the ice went out


----------



## Greta (Oct 3, 2005)

Lightning ones eh? Ok... I got one...


----------



## Silviron (Oct 3, 2005)

Autumn in the Land of OZ:




Medium Res: 70K 

High Res: 1.2MB
Follow the YellowBrick Road

Photoshop Phun


----------



## DarkLight (Oct 4, 2005)




----------



## nemul (Oct 4, 2005)

kitty kitty


----------



## Beamhead (Oct 4, 2005)




----------



## bobisculous (Oct 4, 2005)

Cameron


----------



## BVH (Oct 4, 2005)

My Dream P-51D Mustang Ride. She saw action in WWII.


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (Oct 4, 2005)

mobile1 said:


> ok we have a cat and love animals... but that one was just too funny...


 

*No, not so funny.*


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Not my dog, but too cute!!!*


----------



## Trashman (Oct 4, 2005)

These aren't mine. My wife found them while at her previous job (online electronics seller) and sent them to me.

[I










Maybe everybody's already seen these....I have some more, too.


----------



## KevinL (Oct 4, 2005)

moon.


----------



## James S (Oct 4, 2005)

Here's a quicktime 360 vr of river street in Savannah from across the river, almost in South Carolina. It's kind of large at nearly 3 meg and requires quicktime to view, so be warned 

Savannah River QTVR

I took those shots and stitched them together just a few weeks ago.


----------



## dukeleto (Oct 4, 2005)

current tandem bike:





next tandem bike:






on a more serious note, to go with some of the other night shots, here's one of my city (sams as Frenchyled's!) 




Olivier


----------



## James S (Oct 4, 2005)

dukeleto, next tandom bike is too funny  sort of an Escher Bike 

So many nighttime shots! I have some too but they aren't as pretty, this is the same view as in the vr I posted above, but at night:


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Oct 4, 2005)

So, just how random do we need to be? Maybe some sushi USB flash drives or perhaps a quirky t-shirt.











-LT


----------



## leukos (Oct 4, 2005)

Fine public performances......


----------



## Mags (Oct 4, 2005)

Nice photos everyone! Heres a few more.
















The redneck's M82A1 Barrett!! would go well with the redneck flashlight made by someone around here.


----------



## yuandrew (Oct 4, 2005)

Close but not that close. This was taken from my window during a storm that rolled through here about two weeks ago. The strike was about 1/2 mile away trying to judge by the amount of time it took for the thunder to reach.





On the 15 somewhere in Fontana but it seems like I'm in the middle of nowhere (We're heading up to some friend's place in Adelanto)





Heading to big bear from Victorville using Bear Valley Rd. The whole left lane got taken up by a train of Harleys. I lost count at 12.





Somewhere in Big Bear





My Cat





We meet in the creek near my house





I'm feeling hungry





All pics taken with:


----------



## simbad (Oct 4, 2005)

Two little pigs in Camden,Maine.


----------



## Silviron (Oct 4, 2005)

StormCrow





In the higher resolution (440K) image HERE 
You can see that he is carrying home some dinner.

Incredibly lucky to have gotten a decent "snapshot" of this as it was quite cloudy and "getting on close to dark".


----------



## Makarov (Oct 4, 2005)




----------



## JimH (Oct 4, 2005)

Bad day at the office






Hat Trick


----------



## Flying Turtle (Oct 4, 2005)

Here's one my son captured during a school field trip to the NC Zoo.






Geoff


----------



## Silviron (Oct 4, 2005)

This little lady was over at the side of the house just a few minutes ago. Let me get within 15-20 feet away before she departed for the woods.

The white glow in the eyes is the reflection from my 3X Luxeon III M*g more than the camera flash, I think.


----------



## tvodrd (Oct 4, 2005)

I dug through some surviving pics from the last HD format and came up with some more from the _shack._

Mothra- That sucker is over 4" wide in this view!





Male Desert Spiny- A very territorial rock crevice dweller, and fairly intelligent (as lizards go)





Fringetoed sand lizard- Their skin is like velvet, and they can "submarine" into loose sand in a heartbeat! They're really mellow, and hand one to a lady you have brought-along camping, and she'll throw rocks at _you!_ 





Placing the poor alien-abducties on soft fabric tends to "mellow them" considerably. 





No critters were harmed in the collection of these photographs. 

Larry


----------



## Mags (Oct 5, 2005)

Love the horntoads, or whatever theyre called. When I grow up, I hope to live in the desert area only a few miles from civilization.  

Turtle, is that a polar bear?


----------



## ernsanada (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## skillet (Oct 5, 2005)

A few taken on the porch.....


----------



## Kiessling (Oct 5, 2005)

Impressing moth oo: 

Larry, why do you go there? I mean, with all those monstruous critters out there? :green:

bernie


----------



## sunspot (Oct 5, 2005)

Some rainbow related pictures I took.

This is from the parking lot of my local grocery store. The color was more intense in real time.





From my front yard. It was a double rainbow and a full arc.





This is from my back yard. I don't know what the heck it is but it looked eerie.


----------



## Zackerty (Oct 5, 2005)

I like those two pics, Dana...
BTW, there are always two rainbows...one much more visible than the other.


----------



## wmpwi (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## ernsanada (Oct 5, 2005)

Half Pigeon and Dove.







Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## this_is_nascar (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## tb2776 (Oct 5, 2005)

Here are a few of mine


----------



## this_is_nascar (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## tvodrd (Oct 5, 2005)

Kiessling said:


> Impressing moth oo:
> 
> Larry, why do you go there? I mean, with all those monstruous critters out there? :green:
> 
> bernie



Moths don't bite or sting, and only "buzz" you by accident. Sphinx Moths are very colorful, and like most moths, attracted by light.  Lizards are _"people,"_ and it's kinda fun to befriend them. :nana: (Tarrantula Hawks and Scorpions are another matter! :murder: )

Larry


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Oct 5, 2005)

tvodrd said:


> Lizards are _"people,"_ and it's kinda fun to befriend them.
> Larry



Huh.:huh: Do they actually relate to you the way that a domestic pet would?


----------



## tvodrd (Oct 5, 2005)

PW, they can learn to recognise you as their benificiary, as in food. ("Making a living" out there's gotta be a *****!) (And Chuckawallas dig cantelope.  ) (And I need to start packing live crickets for the insectavores.) Otherwise, they figure out they're not "lunch" and tolerate handling and temporary incarceration/"alien abduction." They aren't as intelligent as cats and dogs, but you can, indeed, "befriend" them. 

Larry


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Oct 5, 2005)

tvodrd said:


> PW, they can learn to recognise you as their benificiary, as in food. ("Making a living" out there's gotta be a *****!) (And Chuckawallas dig cantelope.  ) (And I need to start packing live crickets for the insectavores.) Otherwise, they figure out they're not "lunch" and tolerate handling and temporary incarceration/"alien abduction." They aren't as intelligent as cats and dogs, but you can, indeed, "befriend" them.
> 
> Larry



How cool! There's something really special about winning the trust of a beautiful, wild animal.


----------



## offroadcmpr (Oct 6, 2005)

Here is a random one of me late last night goffing off. I'm the one on top.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Oct 6, 2005)

Is that Jim Carrey on the bottom? Sorta looks like him. :laughing:


----------



## DarkLight (Oct 6, 2005)

PhotonWrangler said:


> Is that Jim Carrey on the bottom? Sorta looks like him. :laughing:


 
And why is he holding your :devil:


----------



## Trashman (Oct 6, 2005)

That does look like Jim Carey in his youth!


----------



## Nerd (Oct 8, 2005)

The fusion of day and night. No editing done except to add 20% saturation to bring out the colours


----------



## attowatt (Oct 8, 2005)

Texas State Troopers CAUGHT IN THE ACT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nitroz (Oct 8, 2005)

Stone Mountain at the Crossroads.


----------



## Luxman (Oct 8, 2005)

August full moon


----------



## offroadcmpr (Oct 8, 2005)

Nitroz said:


> Stone Mountain at the Crossroads.



My family tried to go there last spring break while visiting my cousins in atlanta. 

Of course we got there we found out that it was one of the few days that it was closed the whole year:thumbsdow:shrug:, so we ended up going some where else.


----------



## makar (Oct 8, 2005)

@luxman: great photo! how did you do that? what kind of camera did you use?
marc


----------



## Nitroz (Oct 8, 2005)

offroadcmpr said:


> My family tried to go there last spring break while visiting my cousins in atlanta.
> 
> Of course we got there we found out that it was one of the few days that it was closed the whole year:thumbsdow:shrug:, so we ended up going some where else.


This was Thursday we took the kids for a field trip. Stone Mountain was suppose to have a pumpkin paloosa and the kids where suppose to have a pumpkin pie eating contest and lots of other pumkin activities. But just because of some mist most things were closed. :thumbsdow


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Oct 8, 2005)

Monday


----------



## Ledean (Oct 8, 2005)

Skillet,
Great shot. The humming bird wing beat on average is 40 per second. You must have used a really fast shutter speed.


----------



## Luxman (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks makar,
I used a Canon 20D and 300 L f/4 with a 1.4x Extender giving an effective focal length of 672mm.
It was taken on a tripod with no tracking at ISO 200, 1/500 and f/6.3.


----------



## makar (Oct 9, 2005)

Luxman said:


> Thanks makar,
> I used a Canon 20D and 300 L f/4 with a 1.4x Extender giving an effective focal length of 672mm.
> It was taken on a tripod with no tracking at ISO 200, 1/500 and f/6.3.



a little better equipment than i use . i use an 2,1 megapixel ixus. the quality is ok for me. i only wish it would focus a little closer.

marc


----------



## Mags (Oct 9, 2005)

SKillet, how did you take that picture? Pretty impressive.


----------



## Empath (Oct 9, 2005)

Some pictures just catch your attention with something more than what actually appears in it. This one did just that. It's really nothing more than clip art, designed to give an image of family life. The first thing that caught my attention was his eyes, and pride in them as he recognized how well she's received the lesson of "you're on equal footing with anyone else, and can play with the best of them", and the humor in his face as he marvels at her developed ability. In her face, the determination and assurance of herself.






The second one isn't a photo, but an inspiring and thought provoking painting. I ran across the print at an estate sale, and it caught my immediate attention. I now see it everytime I head up or down our stairs. I suppose you either like it a lot, or you're indifferent. There's something contained there I couldn't describe; only feel.


----------



## Icarus (Oct 10, 2005)

Some pictures taken at my adventurous bicycle trip in India this year.


----------



## makar (Oct 10, 2005)

@icarus: nice pics! what a great smile in the first photo!  i'm interested in india. my dream would be travelling there by land 
my cousin with whom i traveled to marokko (pics) also traveled to india and was very impressed by this country. do you have more photos or infos about this trip online?
MArc


----------



## SJACKAL (Oct 10, 2005)

Scene of Singapore high rise apartments, most citizens live in them.

This is dawn:






This is dusk:






They just kept tearing down and rebuilding and tearing down and rebuilding...






One of those machines they use:






A Coke wall advertisement from the 80s I reckon. I am glad I photographed this, coz few weeks ago I just realised they repainted the wall and destoryed that piece of history.






We don't have seasons here, don't understand why this tree shed its leaves, the tree is still healthy and standing, now it's sporting green leaves. Must be fashion...






Altama Vietnam boots:






Its got Panama soles:






Keep the interesting photos coming!


----------



## greenLED (Oct 10, 2005)

My frozen car:


----------



## Kiessling (Oct 10, 2005)

Cathedral in Auxerre:





With an interesting Orgue:





And some nice equipment  :





bernie


----------



## Kiessling (Oct 10, 2005)

For all you gun nuts:




"Dora", biggest gun of the world, ever.

bernie


----------



## JimH (Oct 10, 2005)

GreenLED, what are those strange looking things on your front tires :laughing: . 

Don't answer - I grew up in Michigan


----------



## PhotonBoy (Oct 10, 2005)

An apartment building in Thompson, Manitoba, Canada. The image is a reproduction of a painting by Canadian realist painter Robert Bateman.


----------



## greenLED (Oct 10, 2005)

JimH said:


> GreenLED, what are those strange looking things on your front tires :laughing:



You mean the icicles? :laughing:


----------



## Flying Turtle (Oct 10, 2005)

Hey Bernie. I think this is a shell from the big gun "Dora". I got this pic a couple years ago at the British War Museum.









Geoff


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (Oct 10, 2005)

Clickie for bigger...





- Chris


----------



## tvodrd (Oct 10, 2005)

Flying Turtle said:


> Hey Bernie. I think this is a shell from the big gun "Dora". I got this pic a couple years ago at the British War Museum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:woodie: 

Larry


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2005)

Hilltribes Thailand


----------



## Kiessling (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanx for the nice pic, Geoff!
bernie

P.S.: they also had 12m long shells that could penetrate more than 30m of granite ... oo:


----------



## Mags (Oct 11, 2005)

Dora was a railgun correct?


----------



## Kiessling (Oct 11, 2005)

Yes. It ran on 2 tracks and needed two additional tracks for support vessels. The biggest and baddest gun ever made, but it didn't see a lot of deployment. The main fight was at Sevastopol where they made a Russion ammo bunker explode 32 meters below a granite surface, and nobody knew how they did it untill after the war.
bernie


----------



## Xenon (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Xenon (Oct 12, 2005)

No.13, Singapore





Durian, Singapore


----------



## Tree (Oct 12, 2005)

From a trip to the Acadiana Zoo.


----------



## chimo (Oct 12, 2005)

Paul


----------



## BuddTX (Oct 12, 2005)

edited by Roy....oops didn't work...sorry!


----------



## greenLED (Oct 12, 2005)

You need to upload your pics onto a web-hosting service; they won't work from your hard drive.


----------



## zespectre (Oct 12, 2005)

"Watch your head" or Darth Vader will CUT IT OFF!







The New River Gorge Bridge (NRGB). They'll be doing "Bridge Day" there this weekend (10/15) and THAT is something to see! http://www.bridgeday.info/


----------



## Flying Turtle (Oct 12, 2005)

I think this guy's called a Marbled Orb Weaver. Fairly common around here.

Geoff


----------



## chimo (Oct 12, 2005)

Here's some randomness:
1-kitten, 
2-practice bomb retreival (Labrador), 
3-Quebec City (Quebec)
4-ice/mud on hub (Labrador),
5-Ottawa (Ontario), 
6-Gatineau wonky spoke-like tree (Quebec)
7-Arctic Hare (Ellesmere Island, Nunavut), 
8-me on quad (Alberta), 
9-old wooden rail bridge (Alberta), 
10-my son on quad - note aircraft (Alberta)



























Paul


----------



## AlexGT (Oct 12, 2005)

An easy way to get fired...


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (Oct 12, 2005)

Mmmm...random:






- Chris


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Oct 12, 2005)

Here ya go....






My dog Bennie in front of my fridge....






-PSM :rock:


----------



## DBrier (Oct 12, 2005)

I'll limit this pictures I have taken

The men's restroom in a Purdue University bookstore on campus.





Taken during the Star Wars convention here in Indy last year. I couldn't resist putting a caption on it.


----------



## tvodrd (Oct 12, 2005)

Some more desert critters. I've posted some of them before.

Chuck






M6 Iggie





Cheeks





Beast





Larry


----------



## idleprocess (Oct 13, 2005)

My cat, just chillin'

an experiment with lighting in my dirty truck... not bad if you ignore the dust and smudge mark...

'Coons, wandering about in broad daylight. No, they did not try to gnaw my leg off afterwards.

Rustbucket labels her property

Google Earth screws up

A moth

Software piracy on a scale never seen before

Scan of an actual "seeking employment" advertisement

Check for spyware regularly, folks

A favorite desktop picture - water flowing over the dam at a local park


----------



## Mags (Oct 13, 2005)

Nice fridge Scanner man.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Oct 13, 2005)

Mags said:


> Nice fridge Scanner man.



Thanks!!! :buddies: :buddies: :buddies: 


Gotta have beverages when listening to my scanners and shining lights all over the place.

-PSM


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Oct 13, 2005)

I love those critter pictures, Larry. My favorite is "cheeks." He's really cute!


----------



## ABTOMAT (Oct 13, 2005)

Not a great shot, but a neat critter in the kitchen:






Something I did a few years ago:


----------



## ABTOMAT (Oct 13, 2005)

Don't try this at home:


----------



## Trashman (Oct 14, 2005)

A flower arrangement I made for my mom's birthday 2 weeks ago. Flowers cost $23 at Sam's Club (2 dozen roses, 1 bunch of Solidaster), Vase cost $9 or $10 at DD's Discounts (like Ross, Marshals, TJ Maxx, etc.). A killer deal by florist's prices. This is only 21 Roses, the other 3 went into a bud vase (no pics taken).


----------



## SJACKAL (Oct 14, 2005)

ABTOMAT said:


> Not a great shot, but a neat critter in the kitchen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cool collection of shells and thats a strange creature with strange legs and all.


----------



## georges80 (Oct 14, 2005)

In the northern california redwoods






Couple years ago on a trip back to oz






george.


----------



## PEU (Oct 14, 2005)

My new best friend:





  


and the weird phantom eye photo:





(flashlight pointed at CD spindle)

Pablo


----------



## leukos (Oct 14, 2005)

ABTOMAT said:
 

> Not a great shot, but a neat critter in the kitchen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ABTOMAT (Oct 14, 2005)

leukos said:


> Yeah, sometimes my mother-n-law comes over for dinner too....



Would you believe I took that from ten feet away with a wide angle lens?


----------



## AlexGT (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey ABTOMAT,

What on earth is that freaking critter? Never seen one of those before, Looks like one of those things in Men in Black, weird! 28 legs! How big is it?

AlexGT


----------



## ernsanada (Oct 14, 2005)

Do you remember the show 90210? 

This is the beach house located in Manhattan Beach, California.







Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Oct 14, 2005)

ernsanada said:


> Do you remember the show 90210?
> 
> This is the beach house located in Manhattan Beach, California.
> 
> ...




My girlfriend just $hit a brick when she saw this, obviously she is a 90210aholic. From accross the room she said, the beach apartment, OH MY GOD!!!

  

-PSM


----------



## ABTOMAT (Oct 14, 2005)

It's some kind of centipede, but I've never seen one in my insect books. I call them "house centipedes" since they only appear indoors.

About 2" long and they are super fast. Look like a ball of dust roaring around.


----------



## Sean (Oct 15, 2005)

Big Bee (Cicada Killer):


----------



## jtice (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Nerd (Oct 17, 2005)

ABTOMAT said:


> Would you believe I took that from ten feet away with a wide angle lens?



You took that with an Olympus C830L / D340R 1.3 Megapixel Digicam using Macro Mode. The camera decided on a exposure setting of f11, 1/30s, ISO 100. Therefore the camera must have been pretty close to the wall since compact digicams don't have that kind of flash power for that exposure. Also the camera has a fixed focal length of 36mm. Therefore I conclude that what you have said above would be highly improbably although you can use a external slave flash along with with a wide angle lens.

 

:wave:


----------



## mccavazos (Oct 17, 2005)

Early Morning fog in fron of our lakehouse on Possum Kingdom:






Me and the Lady (she was trying to take my ice cream sandwich):





Good timing:





This is exactly what happens when you are bored and have a mirror, a camera, and photoshop:





My little brother with a little help from photoshop:





and finally, Proof that it does snow in texas:


----------



## gadget_lover (Oct 17, 2005)

Nerd said:


> You took that with an Olympus C830L / D340R 1.3 Megapixel Digicam using Macro Mode. The camera decided on a exposure setting of f11, 1/30s, ISO 100. Therefore the camera must have been pretty close to the wall since compact digicams don't have that kind of flash power for that exposure. Also the camera has a fixed focal length of 36mm. Therefore I conclude that what you have said above would be highly improbably although you can use a external slave flash along with with a wide angle lens.
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:



You forgot to mention that he DID use the flash.

How do you interpret the exif tag "Focal length : 5.5mm" ?

Daniel


----------



## Nerd (Oct 17, 2005)

I merely looked for specs of his camera. Smaller sensors need wider angle lens since they have a small FOV which would result in a "zoom" effect. The camera he uses doesn't have zoom (fixed focal length) and therefore it's pretty easy to conclude that it's just 36mm that the website I linked gave for specs.


----------



## yuandrew (Oct 17, 2005)

Tvodrd, it's hard to tell but in "The Beast" picture, who is that on the MaxaBeam? Looks like you have a lot of "flashoholic pets" :laughing:


----------



## gadget_lover (Oct 17, 2005)

Those are some seriously beautiful pictures.

The building below is on California Street in SF. I used to work on the 30th floor, looking out at the Transameria Pyramid and the bay.






Everyday you see beauty in the City.

Daniel


----------



## mattheww50 (Oct 17, 2005)

A most unusual flightline..
Su-27 on the left, Mig-29 in the middle, F16 on the right


----------



## KevinL (Oct 17, 2005)

Someone gets to see the light: 





.. in the face:






There must have been AT LEAST 1000 lumens of output there, we had my ROP/LE, a couple of Turboheads and some medium LEDs.

I enjoyed taking the top shot. It really looks like something straight outta the movies.


----------



## Nerd (Oct 17, 2005)

I think you sould edit your sig line to say: "Life begins at 1000 lumens"

:naughty:


----------



## KevinL (Oct 17, 2005)

Naww. 

Proud USL owner: BREAKFAST begins at 3200 lumens!!


----------



## James S (Oct 17, 2005)

Here's the view out my front door the other morning. It was a nice morning 






and this critter was on my screen for several hours until he left, he was like 3 inches long!






and finally a couple of shots across the river at night, you can see the savannah river bridge (officially called the cornealius talmudge brige but nobody calls it that, wonder why? and called by the locals the "what the He** is that smell" bridge as there is a paper plant not far downriver from there and when the wind is right you can smell the sulphur dioxide they use to bleach the pulp :sick2: )


----------



## tvodrd (Oct 17, 2005)

She spoke to me! (Don't remember what she said.  ) (Not Photoshopped!)

Larry


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Oct 17, 2005)




----------



## PhotonBoy (Oct 17, 2005)

I can't remember where I got this shot, but it's sure memorable. I might have copied it from a similar thread a couple of years ago on CPF.


----------



## K A (Oct 19, 2005)

Here are some pictures I took out at a local park on Saturday 10-15-05.

Now you see me





No you don't





Meeting of the minds





Meeting of the minds 2


----------



## Kiessling (Oct 19, 2005)

:devil:


----------



## Nightwatch (Oct 20, 2005)

How about a stuffed chicken in the back window of a car? 






We found it Monday night while patrolling one of our parking lots.


----------



## chesterqw (Oct 23, 2005)

*poof*


----------



## AtomSphere (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## XenonM3 (Oct 23, 2005)

I took these shots this summer.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 1, 2005)

Snow in Seattle early this afternoon (12-01-05):






Photograph taken right out the front door a short while ago...


----------



## Size15's (Dec 1, 2005)




----------



## ikendu (Dec 1, 2005)

My minimalist approach to renewable energy camping...

-2003 VW Golf TDI (diesel) running on 100% Soy Biodiesel (B100); 44 mpg
-Towing a 400 lb fold up, hard sided camper (sleeps 2 on a queen size bed); 32 mpg when towing
-Stopped in front of a wind farm on the way to South Dakota


----------



## ikendu (Dec 1, 2005)

This is our cat "Tiger" sitting in the forest next to our home.

This is an un-retouched photo.

I've captioned this:

Tiger discussing his paw with butterfly.


----------



## Size15's (Dec 3, 2005)

View of the feild and wood
(The thumbnail for this photo is broken)


----------



## Kiessling (Dec 3, 2005)

Hey member Al ... your pic causes horizontal scrolling ... could you please resize to 640x400 max?  :nana:
bernie

Better?


----------



## Brlux (Dec 3, 2005)

Hear is a picture I took of a friend a few years ago. I have been wanting to use it as my Avatar but I havent figured that part out yet.





Brlux


----------



## jeffb (Dec 3, 2005)

I like this one?!


----------



## greenLED (Jan 6, 2006)

It was a little chilly the other morning:






...and, this is why mail doesn't get delivered 

http://img251.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn01657iv.jpg


----------



## colubrid (Feb 12, 2006)

http://www.fototime.com/ftweb/bin/ft.dll/standard?pictid={B7CDCBEE-964A-4EDE-A1BA-1B6CF24648BE}&exp=f&moddt=38670.9931745949
http://www.fototime.com/ftweb/bin/ft.dll/standard?pictid={0980A2B1-7D27-4650-B409-B300D0D11D1D}&exp=f&moddt=38671.0019092245

http://www.fototime.com/ftweb/bin/ft.dll/standard?pictid={B7CD566A-B880-433B-A7E0-37CA91DDAFE2}&exp=f&moddt=38759.2477322569

http://www.fototime.com/ftweb/bin/ft.dll/standard?pictid={10678412-D92D-4DF0-923A-B2C7A288CF23}&exp=f&moddt=38751.0709210532


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 14, 2006)

Photograph of what's left of the "snowstorm" we had in Seattle last night. :sick2:






This was all over the news this morning...less than an inch of snow, and schools close. :shakehead:


----------



## Coop (Feb 14, 2006)

Well, I can't stay behind then... 

My car after some serious rally driving :naughty: 





The scenery at the first Geocache I ever found





Some dark skies seen from my balcony





Some pretty colours in the sky, taken from a car moving at 120 km/h


----------



## alaskawolf (Feb 15, 2006)

greenLED said:


> My frozen car:


 
i havent seen tyre chains in years 






friends car that i sometimes borrow




Alaska garage

click on this


----------



## Trashman (Mar 20, 2006)

A week and a half ago, while searching for scrap metal, I found some birds of paradise flowers that were being thrown away. The greens were being thrown away at Rose Hills (mortuary), and the Alstromeria, I bought from Trader Joe's a few days after. A few days after this picture was taken, the white alstromeria really opened up a lot (they were new in this picture) and the bottom part of the arrangement looked much fuller.

Here's what I made:
Total cost: $3.79


----------



## Tooner (Mar 20, 2006)

Here is a boat that sat on the bank for a few weeks after it's driver was thrown out. 




[/url][/img]


----------



## Christoph (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## DonX_Fi (Mar 20, 2006)

Educated guess: This is spectrograph ? 
It's now waiting demolition.


----------



## leukos (Mar 20, 2006)

Here's a few shots from my kinda town:


----------



## carrot (Mar 20, 2006)

Giant chainsaw.





My friend as the Energizer Bunny... he made the costume.

And now...
WARNING! DISGUSTING ALERT!

Okay.. I was walking to school, and what do I see? a decapitated... pigeon


----------



## Silviron (Mar 20, 2006)

Here is a typical sunset that we have here:






Ok, I exaggerate; We get a lot of really nice sunsets... Some actually 'prettier' than this, but this was the most "mind blowing", stunning, dramatic one I ever saw. 

Most sunsets last just a few minutes; this one went for over half an hour. I shot a full 1 Gig memory card of shots on it and was ready to dig out another card when it finally started fading away.

Have some even more dramatic photos of sections of it but this panorama captures the whole spectacle best.

That mountain peak is 12,003 ft. high, and I'd estimate that the width of the sky seen in this shot is about 20-25 miles... yet it only shows about 65% of the whole red and orange horizon


----------



## CLHC (Mar 20, 2006)

Hey! That's some Awesome sunset pic Silviron!


----------



## tvodrd (Mar 20, 2006)

I just reread this entire thread, and pretty cool!

Larry


----------



## Kiessling (Mar 21, 2006)

Hey Silv ... got a full-size version of that one? :thumbsup:
bernie


----------



## greenLED (Mar 21, 2006)

"Typical" sunset? :wow:


----------



## dan_ (Mar 21, 2006)

took those in New Zealand in 2003:


----------



## Silviron (Mar 21, 2006)

Kiessling said:


> Hey Silv ... got a full-size version of that one? :thumbsup:
> bernie



I'll have to work on it... I think I have the original file on the other computer in a 'proprietary' format. Kinda busy today. I'll work on it tonight/tomorrow and upload it and post a link here when it is ready.



greenLED said:


> "Typical" sunset? :wow:



Well, I did say I was exaggerating... We get lots of really good ones, but that one was extra special.


----------



## LaserFreak (Mar 21, 2006)

Ok, the first one isn't a photo, but still funny.






Quite a scare for your drunken friends when they open the bathroom door to see this:





An actual guitar effect:





A Redneck Home:





How the hell did this happen?





ACK!





Texas' idea of a public restroom:










I have another picture of a hardcore Homer Simpson fan...she got a tattoo of Homer in a very "interesting" place...I can't post here because of where the tattoo is located, but it's quite funny. PM me if you're over 18 and I'll pm you the link.


----------



## carrot (Mar 21, 2006)

Dude, that toilet is WAY COOL.


----------



## BVH (Mar 21, 2006)

Silveron, I'd like a copy of that gorgeous pic also if your able to do it


----------



## LaserFreak (Mar 21, 2006)

Yes...the outdoor toilet is very cool. A little strange, but nonetheless, cool.

I really liked the idea the 2nd picture shows...I'd love to have someone paint my bathroom floor like that..too funny.


----------



## Trashman (Mar 21, 2006)

Silviron said:


> Here is a typical sunset that we have here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually thought this was a cartoon until I started wondering why everybody thought it was so cool. Then, I went back and still swore up and down that it was a cartoon. I guess it's real... amazing!


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 21, 2006)

Yes, that sunset is just stop-in-your-tracks gorgeous!


----------



## Silviron (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks all for your kind comments.  

OK, For those that want bigger views:
Here is a 1 MB JPG 

Please don't share the file! You are welcome to print it out several times for family and friends, use it on your own local computer for a screensaver etc.; but I don't want the full size photo to be used for profit, put on websites or otherwise spread around without my permission or knowledge... :thanks: 

Here is another view of the same event, looking north instead of west, a few minutes later:






If anyone wants prints of it without having to waste ink and paper, I set up a 
CPF SPECIAL page at my CafePress shop. 
Unfortunately, the only print item either of the photos fit properly is kind of expensive, a framed print. The first photo is also on a mug that is fairly reasonably priced.

The CPF special page is hidden from 'regular people' . The only way to get in there and get the special price is through the link above.


----------



## KevinL (Mar 22, 2006)

dan_ said:


> took those in New Zealand in 2003:



Amazing.. I love this picture, the framing, composition, and subject.


----------



## offroadcmpr (Mar 22, 2006)

LaserFreak said:


> Ok, the first one isn't a photo, but still funny.



That is a far side comic, except some one photo shopped the sign. It is supposed to read "Midvale school for the gifted"


----------



## EV_007 (Mar 22, 2006)

[font=&quot]So many cool pics. Thought I'd share one of my own.






A pic I snapped along the side of the road. The wild horses did not stay still long enough for me to get a closer shot. I originally didn’t care for the low lying clouds, but now I think its grown on me. Kind of adds a bit of atmosphere?[/font]


----------



## Silviron (Mar 22, 2006)

Yeah, I like that one EV. Clouds CAN be a photographer's friend.

Where is that? Wyoming? SE Montana? Northern Colorado?


----------



## EV_007 (Mar 22, 2006)

Northern Nevada just off the loneliest road in America. (HWY 50)

Silv.... I used to live in Tucson, AZ. We had sunsets like that too. Must be the high altitude and dry air eh?


----------



## Silviron (Mar 22, 2006)

Oh, Yeah, I drove up that road a couple of times. Wasn't quite lonely enough enough for me  Why, every hour or so I passed another car, sometimes two or three an hour.

Before I pass on from this world, what I hope to do is drive from here along all back roads up through Nevada, Idaho, Montana, Vancouver, the Yukon, up the Alaska highway to the farthest North west part of Alaska that you can drive to. Start in mid summer, then head back, timing it just perfectly to photograph all the wonderful fall colors all the way back.

---------------------

I like the way the clouds evoke mood in this photo too:


----------



## tdurand (Mar 23, 2006)

What I'd like to raise some day





Street scene I REALLY like. Awesome light.


----------



## wojtek_pl (Mar 23, 2006)

Sunset from my window:










Ma and my son at seaside vacation:




and some mud wrestling:


----------



## wojtek_pl (Mar 23, 2006)

Oh ! And I found some more 'random' pictures:
Botanic park right after the rain:




and night view from my window:




and the same night overexposed:


----------



## Orbit (Mar 25, 2006)

well, i haven't posted to this thread as it's taken awhile to sort though all my images and put my negatives on file...some 127,315 images, all now index and catalogued. so i thought i'd put up some a few images that people wouldn't necessicarly associate with Australia.


----------



## Ras_Thavas (Mar 25, 2006)

Ok, there is a story behind this picture. That blue thing around his neck is the top of a trash can. He used to always get into the bathroom trash. We bought some cans that had pop up lids, which were held on by that plastic ring which would snap over the can base. There was a little plastic piece you would push and the lid would pop up. Pushing the lid back down would keep the lid closed. Well, I assume he figured how to pop the lid up, then stuck his big head in the can. I guess when he pulled his head out the ring was stuck and came off staying on his neck.

The picture is what I found when I came home that day.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 25, 2006)

A very tiny SMD LED.


----------



## BF Hammer (Mar 25, 2006)

Here's one I took this week.





Carry in the food then carry out the customers.


----------



## idleprocess (Mar 25, 2006)

A small cat, sitting in my hand:





Yes, she's thinking about one thing: "how the _hell_ do I get down from here?!"


----------



## Silviron (Mar 25, 2006)

Wow, those are great photos Orbit.

What camera do you use? Excellent saturation, sharpness and contrast ..... 

Oh, wait... you said Negatives... You shoot film;  Since I only shoot digital, I guess it doesn't matter


----------



## GhostReaction (Mar 28, 2006)

Got this from pic via E-mail




Are the police in US really using this car?


----------



## flashlight (Mar 28, 2006)

GhostReaction said:


> Got this from pic via E-mail
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup just like the Italian police use this car.


----------



## nethiker (Mar 28, 2006)

Great thread Mags.

Here goes my attempt at posting a picture. I took this photo after we put out a wildland fire as evidence of the origin and cause. The poor Osprey was landing on the powerpole to enjoy his catch when he was electricuted and fell smoldering to the ground starting the fire.


----------



## Safety1st (Mar 28, 2006)

This is a very good friend of mine, with his canine missile...

They work at a British Prison/Correction facility.....:naughty:


----------



## leukos (Mar 28, 2006)

He looks plastic....


----------



## flashlight (Mar 29, 2006)

LaserFreak said:


> Texas' idea of a public restroom:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think you want to be in there with the lights on at night though. :candle: 

Hey, LaserFreak, I'm way over 18


----------



## GhostReaction (Apr 13, 2006)

Got this from an e-mail and just need to share around. And how fortunate we are to even be reading this 
The fine prints reads:


> The PHOTO in the mail is the "Pulitzer prize" winning photo taken in 1994 during the Sudan famine. The picture depicts a famine stricken child crawling towards an United Nations food camp, located a kilometer away.
> 
> >The vulture is waiting for the child to die so that it can eat it. This picture shocked the whole world. No one knows what happened to the child, including teh photographer Kevin Carter who left the place as soon as the Photograph was taken.
> 
> >Three months later he comitted suicide due to depression


----------



## LowBat (Apr 14, 2006)

[size=+12]*Got Bread?*[/size]


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 14, 2006)

That just quacks me up! :laughing:


----------



## 91101 (Apr 23, 2006)

Here's a couple I took on the way to work one day...


----------



## Coop (Apr 29, 2006)

Some pics from my trip to france:





Rainclouds coming in...





Ruins of Chateau de Comarque, the forgotten castle (it was actually lost for 400 years).





The view from the top of the tower of Chateau de Comarque.





A little fog early in the morning.





Restaurant La Source is Tursac, owned by my friends.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 29, 2006)

Red Rock Canyon, 30 minutes northwest of the Vegas strip.


----------



## Trashman (May 30, 2006)

I took a bunch of photos like these a few weeks ago. I chose these two because the brightness might throw you off a bit. Almost looks like sci-fi. Anybody know what it is?


----------



## GhostReaction (May 30, 2006)

Maybe Its a ceiling lighting at a mall


----------



## Trashman (May 30, 2006)

GhostReaction said:


> Maybe Its a ceiling lighting at a mall



It is a chandelier! It's not at a mall, however. It is the largest chandelier I've ever seen, and also the most beautiful! The twelve smaller chandeliers around the larger one, each measure, I'd guess, around 30" to 36". It is somewhere in Los Angeles. I'm sure somebody will know...

Here's the same image using a different shooting mode. I don't think I used any flash for this one.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 16, 2006)

A can of "Charlotte's Dead" spider poison, just like they have on The Simpsons.


----------



## bindibadgi (Jun 19, 2006)

Some photos of a sunset here last night:


----------



## wmpwi (Jun 20, 2006)

Is this the line for the next custom light?


----------



## bindibadgi (Jun 20, 2006)

Yep, that's me quacking at the camera in the lower right.


----------



## ViReN (Jun 20, 2006)

For Someone in Middle East....













​


----------



## turbodog (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## Cypher (Jun 20, 2006)

Great Thread!

These are some pics I took with my point and shoot while fishing. The pictures turned out ok. It looks quite pretty when in reality we were directly underneath a busy highway bridge and the river isn't the cleanest. We were fishing for catfish since the flyfishing here is horrible, IMO.


----------



## bindibadgi (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow. Awesome pics Cypher! Just goes to show that beauty can be found in the strangest places.


----------



## Cliffnopus (Jun 20, 2006)

A couple that I thought were funny.

















Cliff


----------



## Silviron (Jun 20, 2006)

These raccoons are getting braver every day.

Night before last I was sitting on the porch talking to the cat and watching the deer, foxes, raccoons and skunks wandering by when this guy walks up and starts eating the cat's food.... about 5 feet away from me.

I told him: _"If you are going to be so brave, you are going to at least 'get your picture took'."_ When I stood up to go grab a camera he wandered down the walkway a bit, but a moment after I came back out and sat down, he wandered back and emptied the bowl.


----------



## Marlite (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi Mags

Those were funny pics you posted and I enjoyed the topic. The whole thread had some of the most beautiful scenes I've ever seen and some funny pics just cracked me up like your Postal Pic. The Cat Carrier poster will be hearing from PETA, so just tell them I said to ask for Pamela Anderson from Canada, to punish you with her Bad Boy Bosom Stifler.

Is that your pic w/guitar or, a young Ron Howard the Oscar winner? If that pic is current, your posts belie your youth and are well composed and useful. 

Congrats, on your good work. Marlite


----------



## Marlite (Jun 23, 2006)

Mags, meet Mogs!

Strange new breed. "Mog" - Part Man/Alien? Part Dog? Look close!
Nuff said, Marlite


----------



## mobile1 (Jun 23, 2006)

Edit: Please view this as a photo in the context of the thread's theme. Direct any questions regarding the light to the proper threads and forums. - Empath


----------



## Silviron (Jun 23, 2006)

Marlite said:


> ......Strange new breed. "Mog" - Part Man/Alien? Part Dog? Look close!




What the...... ?????

Man, someone has too much time on their hands AND a lot of skill with photoshop.


----------



## Marlite (Jun 23, 2006)

Silviron said:


> What the...... ?????
> 
> Man, someone has too much time on their hands AND a lot of skill with photoshop.


 
Silviron
Thanks for your clarification. I had to post it after I saw it surfing. I was scratching my head and got a sliver. I will still say, cross breeding, those GMO buggers do it to food, now our pets. 

Cheers, Marlite


----------



## Trashman (Jun 23, 2006)

I would have never guessed that was a photoshop creation. I actually thought it was some kind of freaky sculpture in a museum or something.

All three of Cliffnopus's funny photos made me laugh (out loud.) Thanks!


----------



## leukos (Jun 23, 2006)

I would say from the picture that 'Mog' could also be Man + Hog! :eeksign:


----------



## Coop (Jun 23, 2006)

_Edit: Content removed. Please direct any response regarding the Gatlight in the proper thread and proper forum. This thread will not be permitted to become a discussion of a product. - Empath_


----------



## jtice (Jun 23, 2006)

Marlite said:


> Mags, meet Mogs!
> 
> Strange new breed. "Mog" - Part Man/Alien? Part Dog? Look close!
> Nuff said, Marlite



Actually, that is NOT photoshop.

Those are clay sculptures,
there are part of a series of creatures that a girl does.
You should see the actual humanoid ones !

~John


----------



## Marlite (Jun 23, 2006)

jtice said:


> Actually, that is NOT photoshop.
> 
> Those are clay sculptures,
> there are part of a series of creatures that a girl does.
> ...


 
John, thanks, you is a walking Cyclops Pedia and I enjoy your posts and pics. She has a runaway imagination and super execution. Now that I'm not distracted the background looks like a mall. So it wasn't a shepherd after all? I'm crushed. So realistic and soft looking. John, please find the actual humanoids ones for us! 
This is a neat topic, Mags.

Cheers, Marlite
Don't believe everything you see, Light Beams are transient and disappears faster than Daylight.


----------



## Alloy Addict (Jun 25, 2006)

jtice said:


> Actually, that is NOT photoshop.
> 
> Those are clay sculptures,
> there are part of a series of creatures that a girl does.
> ...



I've seen that artist's work, and it creeps me out completely. I'm sure that's the idea, but yech!

http://www.patriciapiccinini.net/

Some of it isn't disturbing at all, but look at things like "We Are Family" or "Nature's Little Helpers."


----------



## flashlight (Jun 25, 2006)

Silviron said:


> These raccoons are getting braver every day.
> 
> Night before last I was sitting on the porch talking to the cat and watching the deer, foxes, raccoons and skunks wandering by when this guy walks up and starts eating the cat's food.... about 5 feet away from me.
> 
> I told him: _"If you are going to be so brave, you are going to at least 'get your picture took'."_ When I stood up to go grab a camera he wandered down the walkway a bit, but a moment after I came back out and sat down, he wandered back and emptied the bowl.



What did the cat have to say to that?


----------



## Dawg (Jun 25, 2006)

tvodrd said:


> North view from my shack out in the Mojave. Means Dry Lake is ~2.5Mi, Line-of sight. My brothers and I scattered our folk's ashes there last year. It's my "desk top" at home and at work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful. I could be happy knowing someone cared enough to do that for me.


----------



## Silviron (Jun 25, 2006)

flashlight said:


> What did the cat have to say to that?



Not much! He just quietly watches the critters bigger than him. He could probably run rings around and maybe even whip the fat and clumsy ol 'coons, but he is smart enough to not try. 

(And the skunks... thank goodness he just watches them too, even though he is bigger then most skunks.)


----------



## Illum (Jun 25, 2006)

tvodrd said:


> Some more desert critters. I've posted some of them before.
> 
> Chuck
> 
> ...



Your Lizard has good taste in fine arts!


----------



## Illum (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## 4sevens (Jun 25, 2006)

I've enjoyed so many of your cool pictures!

I must contribute some ....












nephew












some macros my brother took
















back in my laser modding days




open shutter


----------



## Norm (Jun 26, 2006)

Love your laser pics David.

P.S. Cute kid, proud Dad.


----------



## jtice (Jun 26, 2006)

NOOOOO Stay Away !!!!!!!!! The Light, its Too Bright !!!!!!!!!!!

lol :laughing:

~John


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 2, 2006)

Three stuffed digimon on the seatback of an electric scooter.
From L to R: Gabumon, Patamon, Agumon.


----------



## bombelman (Jul 5, 2006)

Way cool thread guys !! Just let me get home....

Cheers !!


----------



## spin180 (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## Empath (Jul 9, 2006)

I found this one fascinating






The story is here.


----------



## Illum (Jul 19, 2006)

Ultimate Wheelchair


----------



## Manzerick (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## Manzerick (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## jtice (Jul 19, 2006)

Couple I took the other day,
bird had NO problem with my being right next to it,




and didnt seem to mind me Petting It ! 





~John


----------



## Omega Man (Jul 20, 2006)

As if one of my cacti growing a 3 foot stalk overnight (think Pod People) wasn't weird enough, the other one has been the source of much entertainment and amusement for me this week. I went to water him one morning, and he was looking back at me!

He was nice enough to finally show his face around here, so I got him some new digs.
Now he thinks he's hot stuff.

Check him out:
http://img164.imageshack.us/slideshow/player.php?id=img164/8210/1153414937epe.smil


----------



## Illum (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## PhotonBoy (Aug 14, 2006)

Bringin' home the bacon; if you look closely, there's a pig (wild boar?) in the croc's jaws. Picture taken in Gove, Northern Territory, Australia.


----------



## Silviron (Aug 27, 2006)

Thought this was kind of neat... Sunflowers in kind of a moody setting: Against a cloudy late evening sky.






Unfortunately I had to use the on camera flash... Didn't have one of my homemade LED macro lights with me.


----------



## Mad Maxabeam (Oct 12, 2006)

What would happen if you hit a Turkey at 70mph? DUCK!!!!


----------



## bombelman (Oct 12, 2006)

Whoa, poor Porsche ! Was he insured ?


----------



## Mad Maxabeam (Oct 12, 2006)

Ya, but they refused to pay for new seats.


----------



## PhotonBoy (Oct 12, 2006)

Planning on being a gold miner? You need one of these:









"A little bit of trivia...Engine size is a 3524 (which is a CAT 24 cylinder) 
producing 3550 gross horsepower (2648kw), 4 turbos. 

Empty machine weight is 280t (metric), Gross machine weight 625t (metric) 
with a rated payload of 345t (metric) - 850 wheel barrow loads !! 

Truck width is 10m across the rear duals, Height 7.6m, Body up 15+m. Top 
spreed 67kph - 7 speed transmission. 

Fuel tank holds 6814ltrs, burns approx 240ltrs per hour and is able to run 
for around 28hrs between fuel ups. 

Holds 417ltrs engine oil, 1200ltrs of engine coolant, 1842ltrs in the 
hydraulic / brake cicruit, 432 ltrs in the steering system and 629 ltrs of 
transmission oil. 

Turning cicrle is approx 40m, tyres cost $45k each (x6) 

Assembly time is approx 8wks each, take approx 12mths it finish them all 
from now at a cost of just over $6m each !!!"


----------



## Illum (Oct 12, 2006)

Mad Maxabeam said:


> What would happen if you hit a Turkey at 70mph? DUCK!!!!



imagine hitting a deer at 70 mph




actually, dont imagine


----------



## chesterqw (Oct 13, 2006)

ewww... i seen blood and meat but not like that!!!:sick2::sick2::sick2::sick2:


----------



## LowBat (Oct 13, 2006)

Well since we're on the subject of deer vs. auto...


----------



## alaskawolf (Oct 13, 2006)

moose getting high a few years back


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 13, 2006)

Some shots to share...


----------



## Illum (Oct 13, 2006)

I dont know whether Kiwi's are naturally round and fluffy but....awww


----------



## Regentag (Oct 13, 2006)

Death from above... Gotta love it!

Peace out,


----------



## 2000xlt (Oct 13, 2006)

Fourth of july fun from my friends dock, some of us shot off fireworks from here, other friends were on the beach

http://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=3680669

http://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=3680666


----------



## Lit Up (Oct 13, 2006)

LowBat said:


> Well since we're on the subject of deer vs. auto...



Yikes! 
Yeah, it's getting to be that time of year. Have to be a little more cautious out there.

There was a race car driver who was testing on a closed track a couple months ago and hit a deer that stumbled onto the track.
Talk about instant cleaning and tenderizing.


----------



## atm (Oct 13, 2006)

Made from sand


----------



## dmdrewitt (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## PEU (Jan 6, 2007)

last week at my moms house I was testing different settings at full zoom (12x), later when I reviewed the pictures I found a little surprise on two of them 







Pablo


----------



## benchmade_boy (Jan 7, 2007)

EV_007 said:


> Northern Nevada just off the loneliest road in America. (HWY 50)
> 
> Silv.... I used to live in Tucson, AZ. We had sunsets like that too. Must be the high altitude and dry air eh?


hey i live on highway 50!

great pic by the way.


----------



## yuandrew (Jan 7, 2007)

More lights than some of us have lights


----------



## Stingray (Jan 7, 2007)

Recognize these?







































Now a different point of view of the exact same 2 pictures.


----------



## Warhead (Jan 7, 2007)

This guy was on the kitchen window for more than a week. The cat still has a complex over it, still checks around the window for it. I never did figure which end was up on this guy....


----------



## gnef (Jan 7, 2007)

my kegerator!






inside:






faucets:






other brewery/kegerator photos here:

http://www.pbase.com/melvinfeng/brewery

if you can't tell by now, i make my own beer. anyone else a homebrewer?


----------



## Concept (Jan 7, 2007)

Nice setup gnef.


----------



## leukos (Jan 7, 2007)

Who says you have to go to a pub to pull a pint! :goodjob:


----------



## Billson (Jan 10, 2007)

New year family reunion party. It was delicious. I should have taken a picture of it after we picked it clean.


----------



## Trashman (Jan 10, 2007)

Billson, I had the same this this past new year and I DID take a picture of it after we picked it clean. (it ain't pretty, either!) Actually, I took a picture from one side where you can see it looking pretty whole, and then the other where it looked like an alien got to it. Unfortunately, the pictures aren't with me, so I'll just have to reserve this spot until I can get it.

EDIT: Got the photos. "Enjoy."


----------



## Trashman (Jan 18, 2007)

]

I made this tonight.

Edit: Crap, it's too long to fit on my screen! Can I resize the first one with windows? I do have a different one, but it's a little blurry (don't know why). Let's see...


----------



## Aaron1100us (Jan 18, 2007)

My 57' cadillac







1001 HP Bugatti Veyron








1971 Vauxhall Victor with a 2200 hp 9.3 liter V8 0-60 1 second 1/4 mile 7 seconds


----------



## carbine15 (Jan 18, 2007)

Well there's yer problem.


----------



## greenlight (Jan 18, 2007)




----------



## Mad1 (Jan 18, 2007)

Heres my dog charlie.


----------



## fire-stick (Jan 19, 2007)

Me and a few people from my church went on a mission trip to another church. I stayed at the pastor's house. There were several of us and needless to say they were running short on places to sleep. The pastor's daughter (probably 6 years old.) was sweet enought to sleep with her mom and dad for a night and let me use her bed.

There was a sign on her door that clearly stated "Keep out boys and mens"
I just thought how odd and out of place I must have looked in that little girl's bedroom with my feet hanging over the edge of the bed.


----------



## Mad1 (Jan 19, 2007)

Haha thats brilliant. :laughing:


----------



## highorder (Jan 20, 2007)




----------



## Coop (Jan 20, 2007)

Just finished my graveyard shift. I decided to go do some GeoCaching (see http://www.geocaching.com for more info) before going to bed. Well, in the dark and in winds of 7bft the mission was accomplished and the Lumapower D-Mini received the MayCooper GeoCaching Approved label... All I had with me was my crappy cameraphone, but here is a bit of an impression of what the view was like... Can you say light-pollution??





The lights on the right is the highway, the 'glow' on the clouds is coming from greenhouses.





Better view of the 'glow'

Pretty eerie looking skies...


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 20, 2007)




----------



## bombelman (Jan 20, 2007)

gnef: What's "Double Chocolate Stout" ?
greenlight: Sub ? Have you tried 2x12" isobaric loaded ? Not normal !!
MayCooper, this is shot from my Rotterdam Apt. looking north (Leiden )


----------



## carbine15 (Jan 20, 2007)




----------



## ernsanada (Jan 20, 2007)

Taxing at LAX


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Jan 21, 2007)

My watch:





A buddy's orchid:





My name in red:




My name in green:




I was so bored at work on the 18th that I made these from scratch:


 


I don't think Al, my boss, was too amused.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Jan 26, 2007)

Here's one I took about half an hour ago. I first tried 1/500s at f/8, but it turned out really dark. I then tried the same aperture with 1/100s, and this is what I got:





I think tomorrow night I'll go with 1/80s or thereabouts, and I'll try shooting in RAW and then processing it later, to decrease noise.


----------



## Xygen (Jan 26, 2007)

Wow! Whats the focal length?
I took pictures of fullmoon at 1/360s and f/5.6 @ ISO100. Try to post it later...


----------



## Xygen (Jan 26, 2007)

Still far from perfect...


----------



## bitslammer (Jan 26, 2007)

Mmmmm. Great with a twist of lead and a sprinkle of cadmium.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Jan 30, 2007)

I took more pics of the moon last night. It was almost full, as you can see, and there were no clouds in the way.

Focal length 89mm, F/8, 1/125s, originally 2MP (cropped).


----------



## Xygen (Jan 30, 2007)

Wow! Much better now! I like it, when one can see the craters because they are lit from the side.
What camera do you use? And whats the focal length in 35mm?


----------



## carbine15 (Jan 30, 2007)

I refinished this dresser. It's old, and made of real wood. It was painted dark dark brown. I'm missing some hardware.


----------



## Xygen (Jan 30, 2007)

Another one:




Not from me! But it shows, that it can be more impressive to take pictures of halfmoon!


----------



## jtice (Jan 30, 2007)

Nice shots, good to see this thread is still alive.














~John


----------



## Coop (Jan 30, 2007)

not the greatest pic, but a nice 'beam' shot


----------



## jtice (Jan 30, 2007)

~John


----------



## Lebkuecher (Jan 30, 2007)

Say hello to my little friend

I have posted this picture before in a separate thread awhile back, still hard to believe how hard this little fellow is to see. Picture taken going up Four Peaks in AZ


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Feb 4, 2007)

I really hope you guys like this picture, because I took it at the top of a (small) mountain. It was very steep and slippery, and the camera got pretty heavy after a few minutes.

The sun was right above the subject and there was a lot of haze, so it's a bit blurry, but this was the best I could do from where I was. It's my first wildlife shot, so I hope to improve.


----------



## Xygen (Feb 4, 2007)

TigerhawkT3 said:


> I really hope you guys like this picture


Let's say it this way: There's room for improvment. 
But thanks for sharing.
BTW: Raising contrast and lowering gamma would help to correct the haze.... I tried, but the image is badly harmed by jpeg-compression....


----------



## Stingray (Feb 11, 2007)

sorry wrong thread


----------



## atm (Feb 11, 2007)

Melbourne


----------



## EricMack (Feb 13, 2007)

Hey guys. Here are a few pics from our recent jaunt to Hawaii. Hope you enjoy them, there's lots more but I'd be laughed out of here if I posted 'em. We are getting like 10 inches of snow here today, so the timing is right to put these up...

Spinner Dolphins.... Playful critters!  





Sea cave on the Napali coast, Kauai





Napali coast





A whale, just AFTER breaching, dangit!  They were everywhere.





Mrs. Mack at sunset. :kiss:





An orchid from the resort's orchid garden...





Our beach...





A blowhole on the coast. Maybe we are related... 





*Sigh*


----------



## Xygen (Feb 13, 2007)

Wow! Nice place to live...


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice, Eric....makes me wish I was there!

:thumbsup: WP



ps. dang! John, those are some beautiful pics you got there!!!!! :rock:


----------



## jtice (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks  means alot coming from you WP 

Good to see this thread still alive, its one of my favs.

~John


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 13, 2007)

Only the Mosque survived...


----------



## Lite_me (Feb 13, 2007)

greenlight said:


>


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

greenlight: You say nothing with this post. By chance, is this a pic of a Marantz Imperial 7? I just sold a pair in a garage sale for $30. I've had em' since the 70's. :huh:


----------



## Xygen (Feb 13, 2007)

EngrPaul said:


> Only the Mosque survived...


Where is this?


----------



## ABTOMAT (Feb 13, 2007)

The big, big girl, currently sitting idle while I sort out my equipment collection:







I think I need speakers with more surface area:







A little-seen McIntosh oddity, to match the speakers:







Pioneer TX-9500-II plus a BSQ EQ4000 equalizer:


----------



## jtice (Feb 13, 2007)

ohhhh goodie, we are posting Audio now 












Yes, you need more surface area, never enough surface area 





Some nice equipment you have there!
~John


----------



## Coop (Feb 13, 2007)

my first attempt at a macro shot with my new camera...






the cree led in my D-Mini... looks a bit yellow due to crappy lighting (ikea desklamp)


Picture was taken with my Minolta Dynax 5D + Sigma 28-80 locked in Macro mode at 80mm (=120mm on DSLR)


----------



## ABTOMAT (Feb 13, 2007)

Hey John, what do you use for listening? That's a good looking home theater rig.

What's the Carvin stack? 4x10" and an 18"? That's surface area all right! Those vintages McIntoshes all together are 6 12's, 4 8's, with 6 dome upper mids and 4 cone tweets. Not bad for home audio. The big cabinets on the bottom are 150 pounds each. Just wait until I can fine a set of Bozak Concert Grands or the EV Patrician with the 30"! 

My current 2-channel rig until I get the big stuff fixed up:


----------



## 4sevens (Feb 14, 2007)

wojtek_pl said:


> Oh ! And I found some more 'random' pictures:
> 
> and night view from my window:
> 
> ...



Is that Ursynow?


----------



## chimo (Feb 14, 2007)

Just messing with an arcrylic block and a CreeUV'd ArcAA. It should have been a little less fuzzy but I handheld the camera.


----------



## Arkayne (Feb 14, 2007)

What the hell is it?! I had an extra Zalman CPU waterblock (bottom), 40mm 80 Watt Peltier (middle), and an Intel P4 heat sink laying around so I made a sandwich with Arctic Alumina thermal epoxy for mayo.  I had some free time so I thought I'd try and put this thing inline with my computer water cooling setup. I fed it 12V @ 10Amps but the heat sink got so dang hot (even with a fan on top) that it was ineffective at cooling the fluid that passed. Plus, I went to water cooling because of the LACK of fans (I use a fanless radiator setup). This contraption defeated the entire purpose. It's just another one of my failed attempts at something cool.


----------



## jtice (Feb 14, 2007)

ABTOMAT said:


> Hey John, what do you use for listening? That's a good looking home theater rig.
> 
> What's the Carvin stack? 4x10" and an 18"? That's surface area all right! Those vintages McIntoshes all together are 6 12's, 4 8's, with 6 dome upper mids and 4 cone tweets. Not bad for home audio. The big cabinets on the bottom are 150 pounds each. Just wait until I can fine a set of Bozak Concert Grands or the EV Patrician with the 30"!



I actually dont use that home theater system much anymore.
My computer has become my theater system, especially after I added the 5.1 Surround sound of the Logitech Z680s (they sound fantastic for what they are)









and the 24" wide screen LCD from Dell.





~John


----------



## Size15's (Feb 14, 2007)

Old photo of the wiring for my homecinema when I lived with my folks...


----------



## flashlight (Feb 14, 2007)

Xygen said:


> Where is this?





EngrPaul said:


> Only the Mosque survived...



I believe it's one of the areas in Banda Aceh, Sumatra, Indonesia hit by the tsunami in 2004.



EricMack said:


> Our beach...


Wow, EricMack, I didn't know you owned a beach in Hawaii!


----------



## Coop (Feb 15, 2007)

Just playing with my new cam during a boring nightshift...


----------



## atm (Feb 17, 2007)

Bug on BBQ


----------



## TITAN1833 (Feb 17, 2007)

nosey dog


----------



## flashlight (Feb 17, 2007)

This is where I get my clothes made!


----------



## atm (Feb 18, 2007)

A snap of a classic snapper


----------



## vtunderground (Feb 18, 2007)

Deep underground:






Slightly above ground:


----------



## Size15's (Feb 18, 2007)

vtunderground,
I checked out your photos of you in the culverts - good photos.
The H&S gear/systems required for me to go into any of our culverts means that it'll take about a year to arrange even if the costs involved could be justified. I've wanted to tag along with our inspection teams ever since I joined the Environment Agency (it's a 12,000+ strong Government Body for England & Wales tasked with managing flood risk, protecting & enhancing the environment for now and future generations, and ensuring that development growth is environmentally sustainable). There's no way I could ever visit our culverts as lightly equiped as you were - still your photos are all the more impressive because of the risks you were taking being down there.
Thanks for sharing with us!
Al


----------



## Kiessling (Feb 18, 2007)

Luminox Ultimate Field 827






Flower


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 18, 2007)

Older classic Abu Garcia 5000


----------



## scubasteve1942 (Feb 18, 2007)

vtunderground said:


> Deep underground:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nice Pics :rock:


----------



## chesterqw (Feb 18, 2007)

woah!!!! they look like aliens coming out of a portal or something


----------



## Xygen (Feb 19, 2007)

You watch too much sci-fi! :laughing:
But looks cool though.


----------



## WNG (Feb 19, 2007)

sourced from this eye-opening site....

http://tesladownunder.com/index.html


----------



## Xygen (Feb 19, 2007)

Now that's a portal!!! :rock:


----------



## flashlight (Feb 19, 2007)

Size15's said:


> vtunderground,
> I checked out your photos of you in the culverts - good photos.
> The H&S gear/systems required for me to go into any of our culverts means that it'll take about a year to arrange even if the costs involved could be justified. I've wanted to tag along with our inspection teams ever since I joined the Environment Agency (it's a 12,000+ strong Government Body for England & Wales tasked with managing flood risk, protecting & enhancing the environment for now and future generations, and ensuring that development growth is environmentally sustainable). There's no way I could ever visit our culverts as lightly equiped as you were - still your photos are all the more impressive because of the risks you were taking being down there.
> Thanks for sharing with us!
> Al



If not for a bloke named Joseph Bazalgette, the Great Stink of London from the Victorian era might still be around as well! :green:


----------



## zelda (Feb 19, 2007)

I went snowboarding last weekend in Laax, Switzerland:















a "random" Bar @ 2228 meters :buddies: 
A lot of sun and quite windless.  

Actually there is not much snow as habituated. :shrug: 


zelda


----------



## redskins38 (Feb 20, 2007)

Heres me camping :lolsign:


----------



## redskins38 (Feb 20, 2007)

Mags i know this is like a year 1/2 later but i love your starwars picture. it makes me laugh


----------



## flashlight (Feb 20, 2007)

redskins38 said:


> Heres me camping :lolsign:



Love your one-man tent :goodjob: but aren't you afraid someone might filch your nice flashlight while you're asleep or are you using it as hold-down? :lolsign:


----------



## Dogliness (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## BillCurnow (Feb 20, 2007)

Here are some flight-related pictures I've taken over the last few years.


----------



## yuandrew (Feb 20, 2007)

Two "somehow related" images I could think of


----------



## redskins38 (Feb 20, 2007)

flashlight said:


> Love your one-man tent :goodjob: but aren't you afraid someone might filch your nice flashlight while you're asleep or are you using it as hold-down? :lolsign:



No its just there in case i need it:lolsign:. I trust the guys i was with if i didnt i wouldnt have it out.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 24, 2007)

This is a tree in our courtyard.
That bushy thing at the top looks a bit like an eagle's nest, but it is not.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Feb 24, 2007)

Well, I FINALLY got a chance to try out my 2x tele lens, after a few weeks of wating for the moon to be up at night, with some of it visible, with no clouds blocking it.

Argh, the disappointment. :scowl:

Without the tele lens:




With the tele lens:




I Photoshopped both of them, sharpening the "without" (with Unsharp Mask) and adjusting the Levels of the "with."

Considering I paid about $20-25 for it in a $50 combo pack, I guess I shouldn't be surprised. Am I right in thinking that a "real" (i.e. expensive) lens wouldn't do that?


----------



## carbine15 (Feb 24, 2007)

A real good telephoto should bring the subject closer and give more detail, not less. I like the first picture better. Nice and crisp. Like I was telling my dad the other day. No need for a telephoto lens when you have 15 megapixels. Just crop it to where you want it.


----------



## Xygen (Feb 24, 2007)

carbine15 said:


> Like I was telling my dad the other day. No need for a telephoto lens when you have 15 megapixels. Just crop it to where you want it.


Maybe 15 MP on a sensor the size of a hand. But not with one the size of a fingernail.... NOISE


----------



## DM51 (Feb 24, 2007)

Double post


----------



## DM51 (Feb 24, 2007)

Xygen said:


> Maybe 15 MP on a sensor the size of a hand. But not with one the size of a fingernail.... NOISE


Xygen, that sounds like a very interesting professional point you make, and I don’t quite understand. Could you explain it to us laymen?

Meanwhile, I don’t want to hijack the thread (!) so here are some of my diving photos. The Ray was taken at 60m, the others at shallower depths.

Reef – 10m






Shrimp on wreck





Lobster in cave





Eagle Ray


----------



## Coop (Feb 24, 2007)

DM51 said:


> Xygen, that sounds like a very interesting professional point you make, and I don’t quite understand. Could you explain it to us laymen?




If you have P&S camera, the sensor is usually pretty small (about the size of a fingernail). If you have 15mp in that area, the pixels will be smaller and closer together than when you have a bigger sensor (like in a full frame dslr) with the same ammount of pixels.
While the higher pixelcount allows for a 'finer grain' in your pictures, it will also increase the possibility of color shifts in adjacent pixels. A well known example of this is the speckled effect in dark areas in pictures.


I'm sorry I can't explain it any better (too much technical terms for a good translation from dutch) but IIRC Wikipedia has some good articles on it. You could also just google for Shadow noise or Luminascence Noise...


----------



## idleprocess (Feb 24, 2007)

DFW (and much of Texas and Oklahoma, from what I can gather) has been experiencing a dust storm of sorts today...






For comparison, here's a similar photo taken on a clearer day (frozen precipitation not being the norm in Dallas, of course):






One can typically see much further on a clear day; regrettably, I have no photos with clear skies.


----------



## 3rd_shift (Feb 24, 2007)

And it is pretty bad.
Bad enough to need eye protection outside.


----------



## Kiessling (Feb 24, 2007)

DM51 ... awesome. Truly awesome. Especially the first one and the ray. 
Got more? 
bernie


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## Xygen (Feb 24, 2007)

DM51 said:


> Xygen, that sounds like a very interesting professional point you make, and I don’t quite understand. Could you explain it to us laymen?


First: Great pictures DM51!!!

Basically carbine15 is right: more megapixel -> more detail -> no expensive and big zoom lenses needed.
But to build a affordable camera (or to maximize profit) manufacturers install very small sensors. Small sensors lower rejects, too. On the other side, manufactures have to keep up with the megapixel race. So they build small senors with a lot of pixels, which often results in noisy pictures. You can read more about noise here or here.
But small sensors have one advantage: The smaller the sensor, higher the magnification of the attached lens. That's why we can see so many superzoom cameras like the Lumix FZ50, the one that tigerhawk used. 

IMHO one needs DSLR-camera to shot really good pictures of moon. DSLRs afford larger sensors and interchangeable lenses.

So... To take better pictures of the moon, we have two option:
1. Traveling to the moon and taking pictures from its orbit... :laughing:
2. Or using more expensive cameras and lenses to take pictures like this one:





Shot with a Nikon D200 + Astro Physics Starfire EDF 1.600 f/8
:rock:


----------



## DM51 (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks, Bernie. 
Here are some more:

Leaf fish. Only about 3 inches long. Not easy to find, very well camouflaged. You can make out its head near the bottom right of the picture, tail near top left. 





Barracuda shoal





Another Eagle Ray





Turtle


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 24, 2007)

EngrPaul said:


>




LOL!!!


----------



## DM51 (Feb 24, 2007)

Xygen said:


> Basically carbine15 is right: more megapixel -> more detail -> no expensive and big zoom lenses needed.
> But to build a affordable camera (or to maximize profit) manufacturers install very small sensors. Small sensors lower rejects, too. On the other side, manufactures have to keep up with the megapixel race. So they build small senors with a lot of pixels, which often results in noisy pictures. You can read more about noise here or here.
> But small sensors have one advantage: The smaller the sensor, higher the magnification of the attached lens. That's why we can see so many superzoom cameras like the Lumix FZ50, the one that tigerhawk used.
> 
> IMHO one needs DSLR-camera to shot really good pictures of moon. DSLRs afford larger sensors and interchangeable lenses.


Many thanks, Xygen, very useful info - and that is an AMAZING moonshot! 

Maybe I’ll now have to get a DSLR – but the u/w housings for them are fiendishly expensive…


----------



## jeffb (Feb 24, 2007)

DM...........you might research Canon's D20 (have had one for over a year).

Canon had come out with a D30 and there are still D20's avaiaible at very reasonable prices for the quality IMO.

If I can help with any questions, feel free to PM me.

jeffb


----------



## cratz2 (Feb 24, 2007)

A late winter storm of ice followed by snow from a few years back. 

It was almost surreal. I had to walk out the back door because the front door was frozen shut. Then an hour later, it was all melted and it was about 50 degrees.

Indiana weather.


----------



## cratz2 (Feb 24, 2007)

Not artistic at all, but everytime I look at this, I get the feeling I was working on the set of Last Man Standing.


----------



## cratz2 (Feb 24, 2007)

My admittedly feeble attempt at an artistic car shot.


----------



## cratz2 (Feb 24, 2007)

One of my favorite houses here in central Indiana. Built in 1994, I believe.


----------



## BillCurnow (Feb 25, 2007)

idleprocess said:


> DFW (and much of Texas and Oklahoma, from what I can gather) has been experiencing a dust storm of sorts today...


Yup. We had gusts of up to 70mph here in Lubbock.


----------



## flashlight (Feb 25, 2007)

DM51, great shots & very vivid colors especially the first set. :thumbsup: Where were they taken & what kind of setup did you use?

cratz2, are those 1911s?  You need to wash your car & hopefully you weren't lying in the middle of the road with your back to traffic!  Are you sure that that house wasn't built in 1894?


----------



## DM51 (Feb 25, 2007)

jeffb - thanks, I'll look at the Canon D20 but I'm not sure I can afford a new and better camera right now as I'm BOUND to want to get an u/w housing for it and that would be exxppennssiivve!

cratz2 - your winter pics are beautiful and crisp, and you have somehow got amazing depth of field in that photo of the car – must have been an ultra-wide-angle lens (18mm?) And I’m not just being polite because of your very impressive collection in post #377 !!

flashlight – my diving pics are from the Caribbean. My camera is an amateur point-&-shoot Sony Cybershot, in its Sony underwater housing (rated to 40m but I have taken it down to 80m without problems). Not the latest model, no external flash/strobe, just a basic set-up. 

There is a trick with u/w photography which I discovered myself quite by accident. It goes against what the u/w photography experts advise, and it is a bit of a cheat trick, but it works like a dream and the difference it makes is astounding. But I don’t want to hijack this thread or bore non-divers stiff, so maybe I’ll think about starting a diving photos thread at some stage.


----------



## idleprocess (Feb 25, 2007)

cratz2 said:


> Not artistic at all, but everytime I look at this, I get the feeling I was working on the set of Last Man Standing.



A modern piece on the evolution of the 1911?


----------



## cratz2 (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes, 1911s. All modern 1911A1s actually. 

House was built in either 1993 or 1994. My wife and I toured it one day. We went past it all the time going out to her parents and one day we stopped in and basically complimented them on it. Turns out, the owner was the architect and contractor. The wife gave us the tour. LOTS of niceties. They had twins and their room was actually had shorter ceilings than the rest of the house. There was a staircase that just went up to about a 4x5 landing with nothing but a rocking chair, a table, a lamp and a window to look out. I don't know if you know how much staircases cost to build, but that was an expensive sitting area.

And I think all the 900x600 shots I posted were actually taken by a Kodak 2.1MP camera with zero manual settings. Just a point and shoot. I bought it off ebay on clearance as a last years model for about $45. Very decent camera other than macro and no manual settings.


----------



## cratz2 (Feb 25, 2007)

idleprocess said:


> A modern piece on the evolution of the 1911?









Cheesy quasi-noir with Bruce Willis, 2 1911s and a seemingly endless supply of mags and ammo. Plus, somehow, he has the magic bullets that make the guys go flying backwards when shot. And not in a comic way such as Sin City.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Feb 25, 2007)

"jerk


cratz2 said:


> Cheesy quasi-noir with Bruce Willis, 2 1911s and a seemingly endless supply of mags and ammo. Plus, somehow, he has the magic bullets that make the guys go flying backwards when shot. And not in a comic way such as Sin City.



Magic bullets indeed. The Mythbusters did a segment on how that effect is achieved using a jerk suit. They were unable to find a real projectile that could produce the "blown away" effect though.


----------



## pathalogical (Feb 25, 2007)

http://www.delts.org/Docs/Housing/Frozen-pipes-in-the-garage.gif


----------



## cratz2 (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah... it's simple physics, damn Newton!

If a gun with a traditional cartridge can blow someone back several feet when hit, then the shooter would experience similar recoil. More actually, because the shooter will feel the full brunt of the recoil while the recipient will only experience the force until the bullet exits his body.

I forget where I saw them, but have a look around for a cartridge called the .577 T Rex. I would never shoot one, but I've shot a 375 H&H and a custom very lightweight 300 Win Mag and both were beyond what I would call brutal. I put three rounds through the 375, but only one through the 300. I honestly think it slightly damaged my eyes as things looked slightly reddish-tinted for a few days after shooting it.


----------



## cratz2 (Feb 25, 2007)

I dislike youtube, but this is a compilation video of folks shooting the 577. Most aren't even able to keep hold of the rifle.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ifHkCabYg1I


----------



## Twellmann (Feb 26, 2007)

My .22 GAMO is just as powerful :laughing:


Melted PSU

http://dk.msnusers.com/_Secure/0RgD3DnQVagDLY9H94QaWqmTMeTjIQMBTlqOJODUw2otrRBxBfMkdps5dwQkXWjF3uoltPRMiWkaDHCLT2tRKCwmGHkCPv5QHU*Cm9VOYFps/power01.jpg?dc=4675548171428216461


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 26, 2007)

DAMN but that YouTube is kewl!

I first found out about it here, and have been HOOKED every since!


----------



## carbine15 (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## Burgess (Mar 5, 2007)

Love this thread !

Here's one of mine:








Always been a softie for Stairways photos.


----------



## orb (Mar 5, 2007)

Middle Ridge Buoy Thrown on the beach from a big storm swell.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 5, 2007)

Dang but that must have been a heck of a storm!


----------



## DM51 (Mar 6, 2007)

orb said:


> Middle Ridge Buoy Thrown on the beach from a big storm swell.


*BEAMSHOTS, PLEASE!*


----------



## benighted (Mar 6, 2007)

DM51 said:


> *BEAMSHOTS, PLEASE!*


 
It just has a green light on top so you know what side it should be on when navigating at night.


----------



## Illum (Mar 6, 2007)

orb, I thought buoys have multiple anchor lines....guess not


http://img162.imageshack.us/my.php?image=expressionsub6.jpg
I dont know....SS2007, PK's expressions


----------



## MatajumotorS (Mar 6, 2007)

Blown Acu pack


----------



## Illum (Mar 6, 2007)

whoa....


----------



## Valolammas (Mar 9, 2007)

This is a streetsign in Tallinn (Estonia) that I found amusing. Watch out for squirrels!


----------



## jds009 (Mar 9, 2007)

Huh...my dream


----------



## Illum (Mar 9, 2007)

Caution: Anthill


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 9, 2007)

Could be fire ants...as I understand, those things are pretty nasty.


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 13, 2007)

I just got back from Hong Kong.









































[]img]http://img329.imageshack.us/img329/8788/hongkong2007editedfoodffl7.jpg[/img]


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## ernsanada (Mar 13, 2007)

Hong Kong Police Motorcycle






Hong Kong Police Boat






Bamboo Scaffolding


----------



## Arkayne (Mar 13, 2007)

I had my first mountain bike downhill race on sunday. I got 2nd!


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 13, 2007)

Arkayne said:


> I had my first mountain bike downhill race on sunday. I got 2nd!



What kind of Downhill Bike do you have?


----------



## Arkayne (Mar 13, 2007)

ernsanada said:


> What kind of Downhill Bike do you have?



06 Specialized SX Trail. 170mm rear travel and 160mm up front. It's not exactly a pure downhill bike but she can hold her own. However, it's classified as a Freeride bike on the Specialized website. I use it for pretty much everything.


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 13, 2007)

Arkayne said:


> 06 Specialized SX Trail. 170mm rear travel and 160mm up front. It's not exactly a pure downhill bike but she can hold her own. However, it's classified as a Freeride bike on the Specialized website. I use it for pretty much everything.



Nice!

I love Specialized Bikes. I have 2 Specialized bikes. A 1994 Specialzied Stumper Jumper M2 FS (Rock Shox Mag 21 Front Shock) which now has road tires on. A 2001 FSR S-Works (Cross-Country, front and rear suspension) weighs 23.5 pounds.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 13, 2007)

ernsanada said:


> Hong Kong Police Motorcycle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 13, 2007)

ernsanada said:


> Hong Kong Police Motorcycle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## flashlight (Mar 14, 2007)

Some pics from my own trip to Hong Kong some time back. Weather was a little bit better & the pollution a little less then ...





Marine Police





Riot police





View from Victoria Peak





Repulse Bay





Aberdeen Harbour


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 14, 2007)

The weather in Hong Kong was not very good. Hazy with drizzle.

This is a shot From Victoria's Peak.


----------



## Essexman (Mar 16, 2007)

Some of you may have seen this in Rob/Orbs photo competion thread.


----------



## nethiker (Mar 16, 2007)

Ahhh, the secret underground bunker. Where's Powernoodle?


----------



## BillCurnow (Mar 17, 2007)

ernsanada said:


> The weather in Hong Kong was not very good. Hazy with drizzle.
> 
> This is a shot From Victoria's Peak.


Thanks for the pictures. I'd almost forgotten how much I enjoyed the Peak in the fog and drizzle.


----------



## RA40 (Mar 17, 2007)

Moss and fungi growth from a branch I picked up while in Santa Ynez (Central CA)

Something cute:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 17, 2007)

Trees in our courtyard (Sacramento CA. USA) near sunset on 03-16-07.






Screen from the Atari coin-op arcade video game Tempest.


----------



## PEU (Mar 17, 2007)

The other day I returned home late and wifey was having dinner with her friends (thats why I returned late )
One of her friends asked me to take a photo of the group and I agreed
Another friend the second before I press the button says: Take one that make us look nice!

So I took three shots at the ceiling...  

Then of course took I took the requested pictures...


Pablo


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 19, 2007)

Airbus A380 at LAX


----------



## Xygen (Mar 19, 2007)

:bow: You work at LAX?


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 19, 2007)

Xygen said:


> :bow: You work at LAX?



Yes I work at LAX.


----------



## BVH (Mar 19, 2007)

Thank you very much for the Airbus pics!


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Mar 19, 2007)

How do the Airbus A380 compare in size to the C5 Galaxy? Just curious. 

Neat pics!


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 19, 2007)

Couple of more Airbus A380 pictures.


----------



## evanlocc (Mar 19, 2007)

Yes! You just need snorkeling to swim with em!

See what WiKiPeDia about it!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tunku_Abdul_Rahman_Park#Pulau_Manukan

And this is where i took my shot from. (by others Photo)
http://travel.webshots.com/photo/2001339260094995467qOojbN


----------



## wmpwi (Mar 19, 2007)

I had nothing to do with this and don't know to whom to credit or blame. It's just random Internet stuff that you may have seen, but I hadn't and I was amazed so I had to share it. It's supposed to be what happed to some poor pit bull that got into it with a porcupine. I believe it.


----------



## jds009 (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow...one hurt puppy...





My buetiful pond a year ago, its just now starting toi bloom...with algae...


----------



## Cerbera (Mar 20, 2007)

WOW...that dog was messed up! Thank you jds009 to turn things around with something beautiful!


----------



## idleprocess (Mar 20, 2007)

A random shot I took with my crappy cameraphone that's surprisingly interesting since the cat moved during the (depressingly long) exposure:





I think he looked away as I was about to fire and I made a noise to get his attention.


----------



## RA40 (Mar 20, 2007)

That poor dog.
A few to a handful of those quills is enough to register "I'm not going to do that." That dog must have thought otherwise.  





Kagoshima Bay, Kyushu region of Japan


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks for the Airbus pics E!

That thing is a HEATHEN!!!


----------



## idleprocess (Mar 20, 2007)

My parents have this very active cat ...


----------



## COMMANDR (Mar 20, 2007)

Here are some pics of my Amorphophallus Konjac inflorescence. It has one of the biggest flowers in the world. One other endearing trait is the smell, they smell like a DEAD GOAT, but only for a few days thank GOD.


Gary


----------



## jtice (Mar 20, 2007)

I did my first HDR (High Dynamic Range) Photos today.
Its definately a learning curve. its hard to keep them from looking overly saturated, or sureal. 
It also seems to add a bit of noise. I hope to elimate some of that eventually.

These 3 exposures were combine to form the bottom photo.
















Notice how it GREATLY expands the range of exposure you can have in one shot.
Areas that were very underder exposed, or hidden by shadow really improve.

Here are the other HDR Photos I made today.
http://www.jtice.com/blogs/hdr_testing_3-20-07/

Has anyone else tried this before? Any tips?
~John


----------



## chesterqw (Mar 21, 2007)

cool!


----------



## Trashman (Mar 21, 2007)

jtice said:


> I did my first HDR (High Dynamic Range) Photos today.
> Its definately a learning curve. its hard to keep them from looking overly saturated, or sureal.
> It also seems to add a bit of noise. I hope to elimate some of that eventually.
> 
> ...




Ohhhhh, dude! That is just *toooo* cool! I've always been impressed by photos using that technique, but I didn't have any idea of what that technique could be. Can it be done with any camera? How did you combine the shots? Where did you learn? 


Too cool, really, wow!

Edit: After a little searching, I've come up with a few more questions. Which program did you use? Photomatix? Photoshop CS? To get the shots, you set up a tripod and took the same shot (3x) with three different exposure settings? Is it possible to take one shot, and use the computer to digitally alter the exposure and use the digitally altered ones to get an HDR image?

I found this site with good info: http://www.popphoto.com/howto/3038/how-to-create-high-dynamic-range-images.html


----------



## atm (Mar 21, 2007)

Oscar, he's about 17 years old and very much retired from all the younger cat stuff...


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Mar 21, 2007)

Just a nice, quiet place on the South Coast of England. Good for barbecues and torch fights!








A nice place for relaxin'




Be lucky...


----------



## jtice (Mar 21, 2007)

Trashman said:


> Ohhhhh, dude! That is just *toooo* cool! I've always been impressed by photos using that technique, but I didn't have any idea of what that technique could be. Can it be done with any camera? How did you combine the shots? Where did you learn?
> 
> 
> Too cool, really, wow!
> ...



Thanks for the comments.
it was a good experiment and learning experience, but they need alot of work.

I used PhotoMatrix, it seems alot easier than PS, though I still need to try it in PS.

You need at least 3 photos, taken at differnt exposures.
Set your camera to RAW format if it has it.
For mine, I used a Canon S3 IS, and told it to bracket the shots, -2 and +2 on the exposures.
So, you setup the camera on a TRIPOD, take one picture with it,
and it automatically takes two more, at those other exposures.
If your camera doesnt have bracketing, you can manually change the exposure each shot.
If you can, make sure the Fstop (apature) stays the same in each shot.
That helps the software merge the photos.

You can use one image, and make a couple copies of it, brightening one, and darkening the other, and use those to combine, but it doesnt work near as well.

Once the software combines them, its a matter of adjusting them to look right.
Mine turned out way too oversaturated and dont look realistic.
I will be doing more tonight 

Here is a great tutorial for Photomatrix.
http://www.shuttertalk.com/forums/viewtopic.php?pid=40444

~John


----------



## jtice (Mar 21, 2007)

OK, I made a few more HDR photos, I would greatly apreciate any comments, good or bad.
I am still having trouble keeping them, natural, looking.

original





HDR (lost some sharpness on this one somehow)





Original





HDR (this is my favorite so far)





Couple more just for fun,





I think this one is the most natural looking.





Thanks for looking,
~John


----------



## Trashman (Mar 21, 2007)

Jtice, I actually like the surreal look to the less-than-natural looking HDR photos. The first one that lost some of it's sharpness is my least favorite. Your most favorite looks like it could be at the start of a spooky movie. The next two really look good, especially the last one that you said looks the most natural. 

What do you call that bracketing feature on your camera? I'm not sure if mine has it. It's an old Pentax Optio S4. If mine doesn't have it, this could be a good reason for me to go camera shopping. I know that mine does take consecutive shots, I'm just not sure if I can specify different exposure settings for each shot. I'm thinking, "not."


----------



## DM51 (Mar 21, 2007)

Jtice, those are fantastic photos. Amazing light effects you have achieved there - real artistry!


----------



## jtice (Mar 21, 2007)

Trashman, 
Its called,,,, bracketing 
Just looked up your camera, tiny thing ! even smaller than my Canon SD630.
But, sorry, looks like it doenst do bracketing. 
Not many Point and Shoot camera do.

If it doesnt, you have to take a pic, adjust exposure, take a pic, adjust exposure, take a pic. Which is all but impossible to do, without moving the camera, even on a tripod.

I like the artistry look also, it can be MUCH more dramatic than I am showing here.
The hard part is keeping them natural looking, thats what I am still working on.

~John


----------



## PEU (Mar 21, 2007)

Nyctophiliac said:


>



Using similar techniques as the ones used by Jtice I "enhanced" this picture into these ones:









(the banding is because I overcompressed them to avoid long load delays)

You are the judges 


Pablo


----------



## jtice (Mar 21, 2007)

That one was probably way to dark to begin with to simply make the copies, as I did the others.
Thats what makes all that noise and grain.

but now you have me curious, im gonna try LOL

~John


----------



## jtice (Mar 21, 2007)

ok, heres my try at it.

Made two copies of the original, made one darker, and one brighter.
Applied the HDR process, removed a bit of noise.
The sand is still getting noisy and you notice the odd coloring in it, thats due to over exposing the almost pitch black areas.

Original





HDR





~John


----------



## jtice (Mar 21, 2007)

I would also like to add, that,
Not only were we cheating, and using copies of a photo, instead of actual separate exposures, for that last Sky photo.
All the photos, including all mine, were done using jpegs, 
you really should start with RAW files to do HDR, 
but none of my camera do RAW format..... yet 

~John


----------



## chesterqw (Mar 22, 2007)

those HDR pictures looks so real in an unreal way!!!


----------



## Trashman (Mar 22, 2007)

jtice said:


> I would also like to add, that,
> Not only were we cheating, and using copies of a photo, instead of actual separate exposures, for that last Sky photo.
> All the photos, including all mine, were done using jpegs,
> you really should start with RAW files to do HDR,
> ...



RAW format? Never heard of that. I guess it's some type of lossless file form for pictures?

I wonder what the cheapest, best camera that I can get that has the bracket feature is? Any recommendations?


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Mar 22, 2007)

PEU and Jtice. Nice try on my photo of our holiday home.

My favorite mod is Jtice's saturated one in post #449. Lovely orange colours.

Friends have been telling me for ages of the advantages of RAW format, but I'm hampered by not having a camera of any great standing to warrant such treatment.

FYI - the original photo was taken on my Sony Ericsson K800i phone cam, and is a manual exposure (which I bracketted for best effect - old 35mm habits die hard) . I really like extremes of dark and light in a photo. That's why I don't care for the detail in the shingle (stones) on the right and I do care for the silhouette details.


Nice one...


----------



## Coop (Mar 22, 2007)

I had to try that HDR too... this is the result of my first little experiment. I used a trial version of Photomatix Pro 2.4 and shot a pic from my livingroom window over Park Kweeklust in Leiden, with in the background the Naturalis tower. Pics were shot in JPG, as this was just a first try... I'm going to do some more, hopefully with more spectacular results...

the original pics: 











the result:


----------



## jtice (Mar 22, 2007)

Trashman,
the best camera for the money that does bracketing is probably the Canon S3 IS. Thats the one I was using.
Unfortunately, it doesnt do RAW files, but most cameras dont, until you get into the real high end Point and Shoots, or the DSLRs.
and yes, RAW is basically a, well, RAW format of the images with no compression. It edits better than jpg.

Cooper, 
Good job  you kept it nice and natural looking.
Try making the exposures a bit further apart next time, I think that helps.

~John


----------



## jtice (Mar 22, 2007)

Nyctophiliac,
Wow, thats a hell of a camera phone oo:
Glad you didnt mind up messing with it. 

I just wanted to see what HDR could do with it.
You are right, the extreme contrast to the dark sand/stone looks really nice.
I liked how it made the kites stand out.

~John


----------



## polymath (Mar 22, 2007)




----------



## jph (Mar 22, 2007)

...


----------



## PEU (Mar 24, 2007)

Here are a couple of HDR tests I did today:










I used a tripod and the autobracketing feature in my camera (Lumix FZ7)

Pablo


----------



## Trashman (Mar 25, 2007)

PEU said:


> Here are a couple of HDR tests I did today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pablo, is your camera like this one?: http://cgi.ebay.com/PANASONIC-DMC-F...96810824QQcategoryZ107898QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

You guys and your HDR photos are making me want to get a camera with a bracketing feature. 

Pablo, how come the first picture (the one above the photo of your son) is so grainy? Were you using digital zoom?


----------



## Coop (Mar 25, 2007)

Trashman said:


> You guys and your HDR photos are making me want to get a camera with a bracketing feature.




You really don't need a bracketing feature. It makes taking series of pics at different exposures a bit easier, but you can do the same with the EV correction setting that is found on most digital cameras. It will take a few more steps though, and this method is a bit harder when not using a tripod...


----------



## Orbit (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## PEU (Mar 25, 2007)

Trashman said:


> Pablo, is your camera like this one?: http://cgi.ebay.com/PANASONIC-DMC-F...96810824QQcategoryZ107898QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> You guys and your HDR photos are making me want to get a camera with a bracketing feature.
> 
> Pablo, how come the first picture (the one above the photo of your son) is so grainy? Were you using digital zoom?



Yes, thats the camera, for a full review check this link. There is a new version of this camera called FZ8.

And yes, in that picture I used the full zoom capabilities of my camera (432/35mm equiv)

The bracketing feature allows you to do this automagically but as Maycooper pointed, you can do this manually too with almost any new digital camera. It makes it easier when you don't have a tripod.


Pablo


----------



## RA40 (Mar 25, 2007)

Pablo...nice. Was reading an article on HDR last night...given the right scene, the images are dramatic. This site:

http://www.popphoto.com/howto/3038/how-to-create-high-dynamic-range-images.html?print_page=y

This is my attempt at a wide dynamic range image, would love to try an HDR.


----------



## Trashman (Mar 25, 2007)

I know that I can manually set the exposure level with my digital camera, but it's a really small digital camera (Pentax Optio S4), and I already know it's going to be near impossible to get the same shot, having to press the buttons on the back. In fact, just pressing the shutter button will probably move the camera a bit. I'm going to try it, anyway, and see what happens.


----------



## chesterqw (Mar 26, 2007)

that boy looks...digital...

it looks almost like something out of a mac advertisement.

bright lights and white background...


----------



## polymath (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## flashlight (Mar 27, 2007)

Beautiful portrait polymath! :goodjob: A slightly lighter background would be nice too IMHO. 

Here's one I did recently playing around with some Nikon Capture settings & PS.


----------



## tradderran (Mar 27, 2007)

Good one


----------



## Coop (Mar 27, 2007)

Trashman said:


> I know that I can manually set the exposure level with my digital camera, but it's a really small digital camera (Pentax Optio S4), and I already know it's going to be near impossible to get the same shot, having to press the buttons on the back. In fact, just pressing the shutter button will probably move the camera a bit. I'm going to try it, anyway, and see what happens.




use a tripod, if you dont have one, get one of those cheapy mini tripods from DX. Also, using self timer helps to reduce camera movement. 

this might be a nice challenge... I'm going to do a HDR pic with my compact...


----------



## bombelman (Mar 27, 2007)

RA40 said:


> That poor dog.
> A few to a handful of those quills is enough to register "I'm not going to do that." That dog must have thought otherwise.
> 
> 
> ...


Here's mine from my SXM Vacation 2006 (St. Martin)
Pic taken in Marigo, the French Quarter.





Another one of the residence of family friends...
Great hillside home, with a nice view of hotels, beaches and see from
this awesome pool !





More SXM here: http://www.bombelman.com/pix/thumbnails.php?album=142
(no HDR)
Thanks for looking


----------



## chesterqw (Mar 27, 2007)

you messed up suntec city for good!


----------



## RA40 (Mar 27, 2007)

Nice bombelman  
I miss the Caribbean, thanks for nudging those memories back. Nice pics on your site. :thumbsup: 

Our last trip through was in '01 on a Royal Caribbean Cruise. Didn't care much for the RC experience but liked the itinerary departing from Puerto Rico. St. Maarten /Martin is our favorite but sooo many nice islands to experience.


----------



## bombelman (Mar 27, 2007)

okokokok
How about this:





More here: http://www.bombelman.com/pix/thumbnails.php?album=141


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 27, 2007)

WOW! Runway must be RIGHT THERE! You could almost touch 'em as they cross the beach!


----------



## Trashman (Mar 27, 2007)

MayCooper said:


> use a tripod, if you dont have one, get one of those cheapy mini tripods from DX. Also, using self timer helps to reduce camera movement.
> 
> this might be a nice challenge... I'm going to do a HDR pic with my compact...



I have, both, large and mini tripods. I do use the self timer. I put it in self timer mode, set up the shot, hit the shutter button, and then adjust. I just saying, I don't think I'm going to be able to get the *exact* same shot. Maybe, though, as I still haven't tried.


polymath, that's a great portrait photo!


----------



## Coop (Mar 28, 2007)

Trashman said:


> I have, both, large and mini tripods. I do use the self timer. I put it in self timer mode, set up the shot, hit the shutter button, and then adjust. I just saying, I don't think I'm going to be able to get the *exact* same shot. Maybe, though, as I still haven't tried.



A few things to get your shots as close as possible (little differences can usually be overcome by the software you're using to create the HDR image):

mark the points where the legs of your tripod are standing. that way it is easier to put back when accidentally bumped.

when not using a tripod, look for something to align the camera body with. like put it on a table parallel to the edge. 

do not pick up the camera to change the settings unless there is no other way. I played around with the compact a bit earlier, and I was able to produce fairly consistent results by using one hand to keep the cam in place on the cabinet I was using for support, while using the other hand to adjust the EV settings.


----------



## greenLED (Mar 28, 2007)

I was trying to capture trit glowing and "painting the scene" at the same time. As you can see, I was unsuccessful at both  but, at least I got the focus right. :nana:


----------



## Burgess (Mar 28, 2007)

Wow, *bombelman* -

Your photos of airplanes landing at the beach are simply Awesome !


Must be a popular beach, eh ? Great for airshow fans, also.






Thank you for sharing these with us !


----------



## jds009 (Mar 29, 2007)

Ok, back to randomness


----------



## iNDiGLo (Mar 29, 2007)

Here are two photos i took on vacation in the Redwood National Forest in northern California in 2002. These are two of my favorite.


----------



## skalomax (Mar 29, 2007)

jds009 said:


> Ok, back to randomness


 
HAHAH... I play the same Game.
addictinggames.com Right?

I try to land on the dynamite and trampolines!

Fun game.


----------



## Arkayne (Mar 29, 2007)

I ran my 2nd downhill mountain bike race over the weekend and came in 1st! Here is a pic from the run. I messed with the colors a bit in Photoshop.


----------



## polymath (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 29, 2007)

This is how I perform "The Toliet Test" on flashlights.


----------



## kaseri (Mar 29, 2007)

Me after a 5 hour climb.


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 29, 2007)

No more house!


----------



## Burgess (Mar 29, 2007)

Hey wait !


That's the *WRONG HOUSE* !


----------



## flashlight (Mar 30, 2007)

Burgess said:


> Hey wait !
> 
> 
> That's the *WRONG HOUSE* !



HEy wait! that's MY house!  :lolsign:


----------



## flashlight (Mar 30, 2007)

The_LED_Museum said:


> This is how I perform "The Toliet Test" on flashlights.



you mean you don't use the toilet bowl?  that's where most stuff that accidentally falls out of pockets usually lands!


----------



## TorchBoy (Mar 30, 2007)

PhotonBoy said:


> I can't remember where I got this shot, but it's sure memorable. I might have copied it from a similar thread a couple of years ago on CPF.


A great photo. This is where it came from (and apologies if this is reducing the overall randomness of this thread):


> This photo of two elk cows surrounded by an awesome conflagration is authentic, snapped on a digital camera by U.S. Forest Service fire behavior analyst John McColgan on August 6, 2000. The location was the east fork of the Bitterroot River near Sula, Montana in the Bitterroot National Forest. "That's a once-in-a-lifetime look there," McColgan told The Missoulian after he was tracked down a month later. "I just happened to be in the right place at the right time."* Because the photo was taken with a BLM-owned digital camera, it is regarded as public property and McColgan has not been allowed to profit from it.



And as for the kiwi...


Illum_the_nation said:


> I dont know whether Kiwi's are naturally round and fluffy but....awww


Yeah. The feathers are more furry than feathery.  Some people say that the kiwi has the shortest beak in the world because its nostrils are right on the tip, and (they say) beak length is from the tip to the nostrils.


----------



## TorchBoy (Mar 30, 2007)

Now for something, well, random...

Last year the Australian Tourism Board came up with an advertising campaign that involved expletives. For example:






So I grabbed a locally shot photo of a snapper and tweaked it:


----------



## RA40 (Mar 30, 2007)

Nice pics everyone!
I'm enjoying this thread!


----------



## flashlight (Mar 31, 2007)

Nice one Torchboy! :thumbsup: I hope to live in New Zealand one day but was surprised to hear that it has one of the highest UV-related mortality rates.


----------



## TorchBoy (Mar 31, 2007)

flashlight said:


> ... it has one of the highest UV-related mortality rates.


Sadly yes. Comparatively pollution-free sky combined with reduced ozone protection due to the Antarctic thin patch, combined with an outdoor lifestyle, combined with lots of people who think it's smart to lie on beaches semi-naked all adds up to lots of skin cancer.


----------



## dig-it (Mar 31, 2007)

It sure was a nice day, too bad it wasn`t my bike.






It looks to have had an interesting life.



http://imageshack.us/
http://imageshack.us/
http://imageshack.us/http://imageshack.us/


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 31, 2007)

Sacramento CA. USA on a sunny spring day (03-31-07 1:11pm PDT)


----------



## chimo (Mar 31, 2007)

A few more. Random.

Arctic Hare




Itsy bitsy spider


----------



## PEU (Mar 31, 2007)

I play every friday, and I'm the best of the group 


Pablo


----------



## Robocop (Mar 31, 2007)

His name was Zeus and at 250 lbs he was all pudding cup....the little one is called Molly and was his best friend.


----------



## Kiessling (Mar 31, 2007)

chimo ... wth is that spider thing? I like it. Got more pics?
bernie


----------



## chimo (Apr 1, 2007)

Kiessling said:


> chimo ... wth is that spider thing? I like it. Got more pics?
> bernie



It's a sculpture at the National Gallery of Canada in Ottawa. I like it too - it's a real attention-getter. Cheers,

Paul

http://cybermuse.gallery.ca/cybermuse/search/artwork_e.jsp?mkey=101000
http://www.gallery.ca/english/default_3417.htm


----------



## jph (Apr 1, 2007)

:hahaha:


ernsanada said:


> No more house!


 
That is not gonna fit in the garage.


----------



## TorchBoy (Apr 1, 2007)

jph said:


> That is not gonna fit in the garage.


Looks like that's what he first discovered, then he tried to fit it in the lounge.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 1, 2007)

jph said:


> :hahaha:
> 
> That is not gonna fit in the garage.



:lolsign:


----------



## PEU (Apr 3, 2007)

These pictures always amaze me:
http://www.yousaytoo.com/post/allimages/1468


Pablo


----------



## TorchBoy (Apr 3, 2007)

PEU said:


> These pictures always amaze me:
> http://www.yousaytoo.com/post/allimages/1468
> 
> 
> Pablo


Wow. Really wow.

You've inspired me to post links to these movies of a water droplet in normal atmospheric pressure and another droplet at only 0.2 atmospheres. The difference is surprising, since the corona splash is completely missing on the lower pressure one.

Droplet in 1 atm (3.8MB)
Droplet in 0.2 atm (4MB)


----------



## bobisculous (Apr 3, 2007)

Saw this guy at the Air Show last year...






-Cameron


----------



## Trashman (Apr 3, 2007)

The_LED_Museum said:


> This is how I perform "The Toliet Test" on flashlights.




Oh, how disappointing. It's not even in the bowl.


----------



## Trashman (Apr 3, 2007)

polymath said:


>




How about a little info on how you did it? What camera, program, and exposure settings? (it's a HDR, right?)


----------



## axolotls (Apr 4, 2007)

Wow. All those HDR pics are awesome. I forgot about that in CS2. Time to do some myself!


----------



## LowBat (Apr 4, 2007)

I found a more expensive grade. It's $5.299 a gallon!


----------



## TorchBoy (Apr 4, 2007)

The last 98 octane I bought here was about US$4.55 per US gallon.

Polymath's photo reminds me of a photo I took of a petrol station in Romania. They sell a huge amount of alcohol (?!?) and have a wide range of other goods and services. Translating the sign below (apologies for the small size), this one has petrol, diesel, combustible fuel, a restaurant and ... ummm... a striptease, a hotel and a 24 hour truckwash. OK, right.


----------



## wmpwi (Apr 29, 2007)

While in Florida this week I had to try my hand at HDR.
It's a little tough with moving objects.


----------



## WNG (Apr 30, 2007)

wmpwi said:


> While in Florida this week I had to try my hand at HDR.
> It's a little tough with moving objects.




Charlie,
Wow, any chance of uploading a full-sized shot to see the details?
Nice picture!


----------



## PEU (Apr 30, 2007)

Today I received this picture from a friend that works for the UN, it was taken in Karthoum (Sudan) with more than 50C temperature...




 
(click for bigger version)


Pablo


----------



## PEU (Apr 30, 2007)

This Saturn image comes directly from NASA, it was taken from the Cassini spacecraft:



 
(click for bigger version)

That little white dot you see on the leftmost ring on the left part of the bigger image is... you guessed it... our planet earth 


Pablo


----------



## jtice (Apr 30, 2007)

Wow, thats a cool shot, never seen it backlit with the sun like that.

~John


----------



## Arkayne (Apr 30, 2007)

I gave downhill racing another shot and this time I came in first! Here is a shot from the race run that I prettied up in photoshop


----------



## riffraff (Apr 30, 2007)

How to delete Windows..._permanently!_


----------



## jtice (Apr 30, 2007)

muuuhahaha, just wait a week or two 
We are working on PC Hunter Version 2.0 :devil:

I must say, ours didnt survive even that much, one seemed to shatter the platter ! oo:

What caliber is that? 45?

~John


----------



## wmpwi (Apr 30, 2007)

While not full size, bigger is here.

Of course you can see quite a bit of haloing now, but I'm not proud. Thanks for looking.




WNG said:


> Charlie,
> Wow, any chance of uploading a full-sized shot to see the details?
> Nice picture!


----------



## TorchBoy (Apr 30, 2007)

PEU said:


> This Saturn image comes directly from NASA, it was taken from the Cassini spacecraft:


Very unusual to see so little shadow of Saturn on the rings. I presume the dark line around Saturn's equator is the shadow cast by the rings of the ring glow (since they would be the only thing lighting the dark side of Saturn). I wonder how much fudging there was combining so many individual shots.


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2007)

SELF PORTRAIT OF A FLASHAHOLIC

I have spent too much time thinking "shall I buy light A or B?" and before I reached the by now obvious conclusion that the only way out is of course "buy both" all this thinking has had a bad effect:









Now I have too many flashlights and my hair is not coming back......:lolsign:


----------



## SmokeDiver (May 4, 2007)

Chicago Fire Department Engine Co. 77 standing guard in front of their decaying firehouse located in the decaying Lawndale neighborhood on the city's west side. The house closed and the company was disbanded in 2005 after just over 100 years of service.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 9, 2007)

oopsie...


----------



## TorchBoy (May 9, 2007)

Spotted at Heathrow airport, down a corridor to the toilets:


----------



## Omega Man (May 10, 2007)

Here's the scary Fire Monster from last weekend's camping trip.
Can YOU see it's right hand with 4 fingers and thumb, left arm, and head, crawling out of the fire ring to come KILL US?!? 
Sorry, this photo got a good laugh when it was taken at night.


----------



## Gran Nismo (May 11, 2007)

Here is Shorty!


----------



## scuba (May 14, 2007)

I got a little Nikon P5000 recently and am very happy with it. Here are a few sample pics that I took with it:


----------



## ernsanada (May 16, 2007)

I just got back from a vacation from Red Rock Canyon CA., Mammoth Lakes CA. and Yosemite CA.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Red Rock Canyon, CA.






Red Rock Canyon, CA.






Bishop Creek






Father and Son fishing at Bishop Creek






Convict Lake






Twin Lakes, Mammoth Lakes CA.






Lake Mary






June Lake






June Lake






Silver Lake






Grant Lake






Mono Lake, Tufa Formations






Mono Lake, Tufa Formations






Mono Lake, Tufa Formations






Mammoth Earthquake Fault






Hot Creek Fish Hatchery, Rainbow Trout






Hot Creek






Hot Creek






Tenya Lake






Waterfall in Yosemite 






Bridaveil Falls






Half Dome






Yosemite Falls






Yosemite Valley


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (May 16, 2007)

Absolutley gorgeous Ernsanada, but no food pics?


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 16, 2007)

Awesome photos, Ernsanada. I had to look up Tufa on Wikipedia to understand what those formations were!

The rock formations in Red Rock in CA look very similar to those from Red Rock Canyon in Nevada; large horizontal reddish bands of rock in the middle of otherwise plain rocks. Seeing those distinctive images makes me think about the processes that must have brought that about.


----------



## scuba (May 16, 2007)

I've put several of my pictures there: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

All comments would be welcome. I'm trying to improve my photography skills.

Thanks


----------



## Norm (May 17, 2007)

ernsanada said:


> I just got back from a vacation from Red Rock Canyon CA., Mammoth Lakes CA. and Yosemite CA.


Thanks for posting, great pics. 
Norm


----------



## ernsanada (May 17, 2007)

Photon Wrangler,

More shots of Mono Lake.


----------



## ernsanada (May 17, 2007)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Absolutley gorgeous Ernsanada, but no food pics?



The foods swimming. You just have to catch em.....


----------



## BillMPL (May 17, 2007)

WOW scuba, you've got some _real_ talent there! Keep up the good work, and keep sharing.


----------



## scuba (May 17, 2007)

BillMPL said:


> WOW scuba, you've got some _real_ talent there! Keep up the good work, and keep sharing.



Thanks for the compliment and for taking the time to take a look!


----------



## greenLED (May 18, 2007)

Christmas at the greenLED's... Santa brought us clown shoes to match our personalities.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (May 18, 2007)

My attempt at HDR:

Normal pic, +0EV:




HDR:


----------



## LowBat (May 18, 2007)

Those Yosemite pictures reminded me of a lesser known attraction in the park. For those that remember the TV show "Emergency!" (1972-1977), you're probably unaware that Engine 51 is in active service today protecting the Yosemite valley.









I especially like the license plate.









Station 51 from the TV series, which in reality is LA Co. Station 127 in the City of Carson.


----------



## TorchBoy (May 18, 2007)

TigerhawkT3 said:


> My attempt at HDR:


Tricky when you're shooting into the sun - lots of glare and a washed out look.

What do you call the stalky fluffy plant in your part of the world?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 18, 2007)

That plant looks to me like "pampas grass".
It's native to south America, but common in the western US.


----------



## TorchBoy (May 18, 2007)

Aha. Our local variant isn't quite the same thing, but very similar...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pampas_Grass
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toetoe

And pampas grass is regarded as an invasive weed here!


----------



## Trashman (May 19, 2007)

TigerhawkT3 said:


> My attempt at HDR:
> 
> Normal pic, +0EV:
> 
> ...




What kind of camera did you use?


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (May 19, 2007)

Around here, we call those kinds of plants "weeds." 

I have no idea what the plant life is called no matter where I am. That pic (or, more accurately, series of pics) was taken in San Diego, CA.

I use a Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ50.


----------



## Coop (May 19, 2007)

A recent event here in the Netherlands to remember the bombardment of the city of Rotterdam. The outline of the fires caused by the bombings was outlined by some impressive lighting toys. Unfortunately I couldn't be there to take pics myself, so here are a few pictures, courtesy of dutch news site nu.nl


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 19, 2007)

My dear departed Knapheide Utility Body on my departed 1990 F350. The body could never have been made to look at home on my Ram!


----------



## LowBat (May 31, 2007)

Shopping carts pulled from the bottom of the lagoon.


----------



## TorchBoy (May 31, 2007)

Looks like they're trying to start a diving reef.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 31, 2007)

2AAA Pelican that got busted by older Rayovac Alks that leaked/swelled.


----------



## LowBat (May 31, 2007)

I had sticker shock last year when gasoline hit the $3 mark. Now I find this....


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 31, 2007)

OUCH!

Diesel is 2.73 at my usual haunt.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 31, 2007)

LowBat said:


> Shopping carts pulled from the bottom of the lagoon.



Cleanup in aisle 5...


----------



## idleprocess (Jun 1, 2007)

Photo taken through a spotting scope at the rifle range with a cameraphone. I didn't expect it to turn out so well given the horrible sensor in that camera and exposure times that often seem to be measured in whole seconds rather than milliseconds...


----------



## greenlight (Jun 1, 2007)




----------



## LowBat (Jun 1, 2007)

While we're on the topic of funny signs...






Picture taken in The Tower of London in 1989. The sign has since been removed.


----------



## Arkayne (Jun 4, 2007)

I was in NYC a few years ago and thought this sign was interesting


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 4, 2007)

A "rattery" is where baby rats are raised.
Going by that logic then, a "friary" is where baby friars are raised.


----------



## Trashman (Jun 5, 2007)

I should be joining the ranks of the HDR experimentalists, soon! I scored a LNIB AA powered 6mp Lumix Z120 with 6x optical zoom (8.3x using extended zoom mode) for about $84 bucks shipped, on ebay! It's got the auto bracketing feature. I actually bought the camera just for the auto bracketing feature. Ever since seeing Jtice's first HDR photos, I've had plans on getting a camera with the auto bracketing feature. I had been looking at the suggested Canon IS3, but I'm more than happy with what I've got. I mainly just want to try my hand at HDR photo imaging, and the price was right! The seller actually had tons of 'em, some in better conditions than other, some missing software, manuals, etc.... I kept losing on all the good ones (I only bid on the complete ones) and I finally decided to go for broke on the last "almost new", complete one, and place a bid that was way higher than any had ever gone for. I lucked out and got it for only $70, plus tax and shipping. Photos are soon to come! (hopefully, I've been pretty busy, lately, but I'll try to get some quick shots and start experimenting with Photomatix (which I've never even looked at).


----------



## greenlight (Jun 5, 2007)




----------



## LowBat (Jun 5, 2007)




----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 5, 2007)

greenlight said:


>


Is that supposed to mean keep the lid closed on the dipsty-dumpster?


----------



## greenlight (Jun 5, 2007)

I think it means don't overfill the can so that the lid doesn't close. The pests will get at the trash, and rain can get in, too.

I really hate signs that are aimed at animals. They're condescending.


----------



## solay (Jun 5, 2007)




----------



## scuba (Jun 11, 2007)

Very unusual fountain that I found...with a whale!:


----------



## solay (Jun 11, 2007)




----------



## TorchBoy (Jun 11, 2007)

scuba said:


> Very unusual fountain that I found...with a whale!


Beauty pic. :thumbsup:


----------



## jtice (Jun 18, 2007)

This thread must not die ! 

Just a couple shots of my newly acquired Slate PD.














~John


----------



## PEU (Jun 18, 2007)

My kid asked me to take this picture







Pablo


----------



## TorchBoy (Jun 18, 2007)

Man, Pablo, your son is *built*. (Strange glazed look though. No offense, but maybe that explains the muscles as well.)


----------



## adamr999 (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## Trashman (Jun 18, 2007)

Ok, here's a couple HDR shots from my back yard. Those trees way up high in the back are one of the ways I estimate the power of lights. If an LED hits those, it's really, really bright. If it actually illuminates them to a point where you can actually see them better in the dark (not just a faint, useless glow), then it's super duper bright. 

These are the same shot, both HDR, but with different tone mapping settings. The first is somewhat realistic. The second is more unreal, a-la-the first HDR photos in this thread posted by Jtice. Here:


----------



## jtice (Jun 18, 2007)

Nice Trashman,
Did you end up getting another cam? or did you find a way to do ti with your current one?

~John


----------



## Trashman (Jun 19, 2007)

I may have tried it with my old one, had I started up Photomatix first, because I notice it has an option to align the photos first, but I actually snagged a Panasonic Lumix LZ5SE off of eBay for about $84, shipped! One of those large electronics resellers had a boat load of these, open box--some with everything and like brand new, and others missing software, or manuals, or cables, or lanyards, or all of the above--and after bidding on a ton of them and not getting the price I wanted, I went for broke on the very last complete--like new in the box--one, and bid $50 over the highest selling price of any of the others I'd been watching (to make sure I got it!). Luckily, it went for $70, and not the $120 I bid! I first learned of this camera because they were on sale at Fry's for $130. I think the Fry's cameras may have been refurbs, but I don't remember. Anyway, the Fry's description said it had 6x optical zoom (8.3x in extended zoom mode), which perked my interested, and after doing a little searching, I learned it had the auto bracketing function I wanted, and even better, it was AA powered (currently using Eneloops, baby!!).

So, of these two (photos of my back yard), which do you like? I made some others, but didn't save them.

Here's one that didn't come out so great (EDIT: hmmm...doesn't look so bad, actually!). I think, part of the reason is because there was a little wind outside, and the flower was actually swaying side to side during the shots, so it isn't as clear as I'd have liked it to be:


----------



## jtice (Jun 19, 2007)

Ah, glad you found yourself a new camera, and seems like you got a deal too! 

I like the first one of your backyard, just cuz its a bit more natural, and the effect is softer, and more even.
It really takes alot of playing around with it, to figure out what effects what.

I think the alignment option is just for if the tripod moves,
I dont think it would help something like the flower blowing in the wind, but I could be wrong.
Flower shot looks nice also, it "pops".

Careful, HDR can be addictive 

~John


----------



## carbine15 (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## greenlight (Jun 19, 2007)

This guy won the signed MASTODON guitar after the concert. He's pretty down-and-out and was super stoked to win the guitar. He claims he can shred, but I wonder.

The pic was from a series I took of the guitar. I almost threw it out because it was all black/dark, but when I maxed out the brightness, this cool image appeared. The grainyness is a really cool effect.


----------



## greenlight (Jun 19, 2007)

This one's not very friendly.





No, officer, we were playing kickball _accidentally!_ You should see our K-ball games... they're not very organized!!


----------



## WNG (Jul 16, 2007)

solay said:


>





I think it would be funnier if you left Jean-Claude Van Damme's face in there.


----------



## PEU (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## greenlight (Jul 16, 2007)

Nice depth of field effect> I like the way the frog is standing upright, but the bucket is crooked.


----------



## Arkayne (Jul 17, 2007)

I just got back from my honeymoon. We did a 9 day cruise out of NYC to the Caribbean and I took this shot while wandering around the boat. 

30D w/Tokina 12-24 wide angle


----------



## PEU (Jul 17, 2007)

greenlight said:


> Nice depth of field effect> I like the way the frog is standing upright, but the bucket is crooked.



Thanks! I purchased an old lens (Pentax A SMC 50mm f1.4) for my pentax dslr (K100D) and wanted to test exactly that, this lens is also great for night shots.


Pablo


----------



## yuandrew (Jul 17, 2007)

Just a weak OTA DTV signal. I thought it looked funny and my camera just happened to be sitting on the dresser nearby. The program is an I-Robot Scooba infomercial.


----------



## greenlight (Jul 17, 2007)

I get that, too. The Final four was a big letdown, TV wise. It's not the signal, per se, because I have two different HD tvs, and the other one looks fine when this one gets crappy like that. Doesn't happen very often, though, and almost always on CBS (5.1). I'm always a little disappointed when I see that junk, but even more so with the 2nd tv because I blame my TV, not comcr.p.


----------



## jtice (Jul 18, 2007)

Is that TV taped to the wall?
You could at least use Duct Tape man, sheeeeh :nana:

~John


----------



## Coop (Jul 18, 2007)

Talkin' 'bout TVs...

The wife & me decided to spend the money we got as gifts on our weddingday on a new TV... We went from this:





Panasonic 21" CRT

to





Toshiba Regza 37" Full HD LCD

Also bought a matching DVD/Divx player that can do HD upscaling (yes, it looks much better) Got a good discount on the set, and when I was already more than satisfied with the offer the salesguy had made I got him to throw in a free pack of 4 AA eneloops too


----------



## scuba (Jul 21, 2007)




----------



## KingGlamis (Jul 21, 2007)

Sunset at the Imperial Sand Dunes Recreation Area, CA. I have thousands of pics of this place, just no time to post them. I'll see if I can find some of my better pics of the dunes.


----------



## KingGlamis (Jul 21, 2007)

Ripples in the sand at Glamis (Imperial Sand Dunes). This was shot at sunrise.


----------



## KingGlamis (Jul 21, 2007)

Those of you that search for old mines like I do might find this sign interesting.


----------



## greenlight (Jul 21, 2007)

jtice said:


> Is that TV taped to the wall?
> You could at least use Duct Tape man, sheeeeh :nana:
> 
> ~John



I didn't get that?


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jul 21, 2007)

scuba said:


>



Was this little guy underwater at the time? I see little bubbles around his feathers!


----------



## WhatMACHI (Jul 21, 2007)

PhotonWrangler said:


> Was this little guy underwater at the time? I see little bubbles around his feathers!




Thats droplets of water sitting on light feathers i presume


----------



## Arkayne (Jul 21, 2007)

greenlight said:


> I didn't get that?



I think he's referring to the protective plastic that is applied to smooth surfaces when shipped. It looks like you still have yours on?


----------



## greenlight (Jul 21, 2007)

Arkayne said:


> I think he's referring to the protective plastic that is applied to smooth surfaces when shipped. It looks like you still have yours on?



When I took the pic I didn't know if I was going to return the TV. I've so far returned a few of them. I don't take the protective film off right away.

Like with my Ipod, it's 2 yrs old, but still has the original protective film.


----------



## yuandrew (Jul 22, 2007)

This was a "cartoon" done with Photoshop I found a while back. I think it's in Dutch but I think I figured out what he's saying.


----------



## Coop (Jul 22, 2007)

yuandrew said:


> This was a "cartoon" done with Photoshop I found a while back. I think it's in Dutch but I think I figured out what he's saying.



It is indeed dutch, and the translation is pretty close. But it should be:

What clown took my butane tanks!?


----------



## Coop (Jul 22, 2007)

And another pic from me.... no other processing done than resizing to post here.


----------



## WNG (Jul 22, 2007)

Maycooper:
Wow, that sunset shot is beautiful!


----------



## TorchBoy (Jul 23, 2007)

MayCooper said:


> And another pic from me.... *no other processing done* than resizing to post here.


Wow.

I _did_ adjust the colours for this shot back in January. And [ahem] level the horizon.  (I was using a small travel tripod on a steep hillside.)


----------



## LowBat (Jul 24, 2007)

An artistic vandal.


----------



## RA40 (Jul 25, 2007)

Pieced this one up of a recent trip to San Simeon, Ca. Shot with the 24-70 set at 35mm and manually stitched the 2 frames. Lots of lost detail at this size...actual print size is 43x19". The specks here and there in the sky are actually seagulls.


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (Jul 29, 2007)

The Gulf of Mexico
Sarasota, Florida.
This is where I live now. It's beautiful.


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (Jul 29, 2007)

Meet Jamie:






- Chris


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 29, 2007)

Jamie looks a bit like the Mythbusters dummy Buster. 
Except I don't see any evidence of burns, breaks, bullet wounds, bite marks, etc.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jul 30, 2007)

The_LED_Museum said:


> Jamie looks a bit like the Mythbusters dummy Buster.
> Except I don't see any evidence of burns, breaks, bullet wounds, bite marks, etc.



Yes, he looks like 'Buster' onmly with more hair. And an inflated ego.


----------



## darkhanger18 (Aug 7, 2007)

Longish exposure in New Canaan, CT





Girlfriend at the Norwalk aquarium in Norwalk, CT





Just some stuff my dad made around christmas I think?


----------



## LED_Thrift (Aug 7, 2007)

It's good to have a girlfriend that sees things in black & white. 

[ how did you do that?]


----------



## darkhanger18 (Aug 7, 2007)

haha, it was done using Photoshop, but I don't quite remember how. I was also sick at the time, so I had a bit of free time to kill


----------



## TorchBoy (Aug 7, 2007)

LED_Thrift said:


> It's good to have a girlfriend that sees things in black & white.


Aren't we seeing the girlfriend in black and white?


----------



## tvodrd (Aug 8, 2007)

My previous ISP was sold, and the last 4 1/2 years of posting here are toast. I now subscribe to a paid hosting that should remain around for a while.













Larry


----------



## KeeperSD (Aug 8, 2007)

I recently bought a Cannon EOS 400D and went crazy when on my honeymoon in Vanuatu, here are some of the better (i think anyway) pictures that i managed to take. I still have plenty to learn but find it all very interesting.


----------



## bigmikey (Aug 9, 2007)

alaskawolf said:


> moose getting high a few years back









How is that possible ??????......


----------



## BVH (Aug 9, 2007)

Lots and Lots of snow?


----------



## DM51 (Aug 10, 2007)

1. It was trying to escape from a lion, climbed the pole and got stuck
2. It fell out of a hot-air balloon
3. When they tightened the wire they didn't notice the moose tangled in it
4. There's a geyser right under the pole which erupted and blew the moose up there
5. It got confused and thought it was a monkey


----------



## idleprocess (Aug 10, 2007)

bigmikey said:


> How is that possible ??????......



I'm guessing avalanche.


----------



## LED_Thrift (Aug 10, 2007)

Rocky the flying squirrel did a characteristically poor job of teaching his friend to fly.


----------



## darkhanger18 (Aug 10, 2007)

The story I remember hearing was that they use some big hydraulic contraption to tighten the wire, and the moose got tangled in it. When they hoisted the cable, they noticed some resistance so they sent a crew out to check on the wire, and this is what they found


----------



## greenlight (Aug 10, 2007)

There was 30' of snow there when the moose got tangled with the wires. Since it was cold, the body was well preserved.


----------



## LEDMaster2003_V2 (Aug 13, 2007)

And you thought _your_ fuel prices were high!


----------



## jtice (Aug 13, 2007)

Look on the bright side, they cant go any higher, 
I dont think there is a tens digital on that display !!!!! :green:

~John


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Aug 13, 2007)

jtice said:


> Look on the bright side, they cant go any higher,
> I dont think there is a tens digital on that display !!!!! :green:
> 
> ~John



But they could always post it on the video display below the 7-segment displays. oo:


----------



## Coop (Aug 13, 2007)

LEDMaster2003_V2 said:


> And you thought _your_ fuel prices were high!



well, if you convert that from dollar/gallon to euro/liter, you're actually pretty close to what we're paying here


----------



## TorchBoy (Aug 14, 2007)

MayCooper said:


> well, if you convert that from dollar/gallon to euro/liter, you're actually pretty close to what we're paying here



Hmmm...

http://www.google.com/search?client...er+gallon+in+euro+per+liter&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8

= 1.93

Makes me feel better, that does.


----------



## Lite_me (Aug 14, 2007)

This little guy looks upset! :huh:


----------



## Xygen (Aug 14, 2007)

TorchBoy said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?client...er+gallon+in+euro+per+liter&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
> 
> ...



What's the normal price for diesel in US? In Germany it's about 5.80 $/gal for diesel and 6.88 $/gal for unleaded.


----------



## MedusaOblongata (Aug 14, 2007)

In the middle pic of the sequence you can see my arms above my head and my mouth open. After I landed I called back to my buddy, who was about to do the exact same thing, "Keep your mouth closed!" En boca cerrada no entra fuego!






And this is probably the most fun I've had doing a photoshoot. This is also the cleanest pic of the bunch. The rest are not appropriate for a family oriented site such as this one. But someone who's clever enough might be able to find the rest of the pics online somewhere.






Yes, that is a woman I set on fire. No, she was not harmed (she loved it!). Do not try this with less than three people (you need one to hold the camera). _Do not try this at home unless you've received proper training ._


----------



## TorchBoy (Aug 14, 2007)

MedusaOblongata said:


> In the middle pic of the sequence you can see my arms above my head and my mouth open. After I landed I called back to my buddy, who was about to do the exact same thing, "Keep your mouth closed!" En boca cerrada no entra fuego!


Great! How much alcohol did you have on board at the time? :laughing:


----------



## FILIPPO (Aug 14, 2007)

Shot at 2007-08-14
:nana:


----------



## MedusaOblongata (Aug 14, 2007)

TorchBoy said:


> Great! How much alcohol did you have on board at the time? :laughing:



Believe it or not, not a drop!
(though I've done it that way too)

And here's me as a ghost:


----------



## LEDMaster2003_V2 (Aug 15, 2007)

LEDMaster2003_V2 said:


> And you thought _your_ fuel prices were high!



Actually, this is when they had just installed this display and hadn't programmed it yet. Funny though.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Aug 16, 2007)

I have the DISTINCT feeling that some pics never showed up for me....The one about "this is the cleanest shot" and maybe the one about the gas pump.


----------



## FILIPPO (Aug 17, 2007)

HEY, THAT IS NOT A TRUCK!!!



Shot at 2007-08-17


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Aug 17, 2007)

FILIPPO said:


> HEY, THAT IS NOT A TRUCK!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Shot at 2007-08-17



Does this make my a$$ look too small? :laughing:


----------



## idleprocess (Aug 18, 2007)




----------



## PhotonWrangler (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## LED_Thrift (Aug 23, 2007)

PhotonWrangler: That picture is great! Thanks


----------



## ernsanada (Aug 23, 2007)

PhotonWrangler said:


>




What goes around comes around! :lolsign: :whoopin:


----------



## Arkayne (Sep 6, 2007)

I was taking the trolley downtown and saw this guy in front of me napping. I quietly pulled my camera out and took one pic. *sluuurp*


----------



## ernsanada (Sep 6, 2007)

We had a plane land and it missing a #2 tire!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 7, 2007)

ernsanada said:


> We had a plane land and it missing a #2 tire!



Size reference is missing, but let me guess a canadair (sp?) regional jet?


----------



## ernsanada (Sep 7, 2007)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Size reference is missing, but let me guess a canadair (sp?) regional jet?




It's a SAAB 340B which holds around 35 passengers.


----------



## jcompton (Sep 7, 2007)

.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 8, 2007)

So long from Dayton 2007


----------



## WNG (Sep 8, 2007)

Quebec City at night.
Camera: Canon SD450


----------



## ABTOMAT (Sep 9, 2007)

FILIPPO said:


> Shot at 2007-08-14
> :nana:



That's a waste of a good Stuart chassis.


----------



## Trashman (Sep 9, 2007)

MedusaOblongata said:


> Believe it or not, not a drop!
> (though I've done it that way too)
> 
> And here's me as a ghost:



What'd you do, snap two shots on the same frame?


----------



## Marlite (Sep 9, 2007)

darkhanger18 said:


> Longish exposure in New Canaan, CT
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Darkhanger,

Some guys have all the luck. Great content in all pics, particularly the last two, and I like nature shots but the girlfriend and pastries are toothsome delights. No offense to the nature shot.

cheers, marlite


----------



## TorchBoy (Sep 9, 2007)

Trashman said:


> What'd you do, snap two shots on the same frame?


Did I ever ask why that double exposure pic was so lacking in constrast? If not, why is that double exposure pic so lacking in contrast?


----------



## fluke (Sep 10, 2007)

Nyctophiliac said:


> Just a nice, quiet place on the South Coast of England. Good for barbecues and torch fights!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where is that Lee ???
Winchelsea ???


And one of my mad hound.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey Fluke, I've got a cat that does that!!

The Beach in the photo is Bracklesham - AKA Bracklesham Bay. It's in West Sussex just a bit beyond Chichester. If you look at the distant shore in between the two kites, that's bits of Hayling Island,Chichester Harbour and Portsmouth/Southsea even furthur out. 

It's quite off radar for most people because it doesn't have the usual touristy trappings, piers, amusement parks, butlins etc. There was a Pontins there for years which meant that the beach was always full to bursting in Summer, but that's long gone and ploughed up for a new housing estate - so now this end of the village is quite sleepy, even in peak season.

Great big beach with shallow sands and low low tides - fantastic for swims, beachcombing and late night torch-wanging!!!

My home from home...

Cheers Dave...be lucky...


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey, talking of random pix - anybody recognize this??






Clue: it's manufactured in 1999 - it's an incandescant and it's Italian??


Be lucky...


----------



## jcompton (Sep 10, 2007)

Moving for Dummies:





Sign #1...





...Sign #2 






Street Sign:






Life saving advice...





Who wants a drink???






Billboard sponsored by Bob Barker:






Dwindling Congragation???






...


----------



## FILIPPO (Sep 10, 2007)

jcompton said:


> Moving for Dummies:
> 
> 
> Sign #1...
> ...


 
the first two are my favourites!
but i can't understand the 3rd!
who is so kind?????:nana:


----------



## fluke (Sep 10, 2007)

FILIPPO said:


> the first two are my favourites!
> but i can't understand the 3rd!
> who is so kind?????:nana:



A kick in the genitals


----------



## fluke (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## Unforgiven (Sep 10, 2007)

Continues here.


----------

